# Austin's Diner Chapters 1-14 - by Elroy Cohen (~BBW (Multiple), ~BHM, Eating, ~~WG)



## elroycohen (Jul 18, 2007)

_~BBW (Multiple), ~BHM, Eating, ~~WG_ - A diner with a mysterious owner serves irresistible comfort food that makes everyone clean their plate!



* Austin’s Diner*

* Chapters 1 - 14*

*By Elroy Cohen*​ 
*Chapter One - INTRO*

Austin’s Diner had been in business on a busy street corner in the heart of downtown Houston since the mid seventies. Until five years ago, however, it had been only moderately successful at its best, and was starting to lose money. Then a new owner took over and quickly turned the place around completely. The name was kept, but the small, nearly unnoticeable sign in the window was replaced with a large three-dimensional sign hanging out over the entrance. 

Inside, the décor was revamped as a retro 50s style diner, from the black and white checkerboard floor to the bright red vinyl on the seats and booths. The new owner took over as cook, completely redoing the entire menu. Attractive, friendly waitresses were hired to serve patrons. The formula, as simple as it was, worked amazingly well. Before long the once faltering business was turned into a huge success.

In a very short period of time it became known for its large portions of amazing food and friendly atmosphere. It soon had crowds of devoted regulars as well as tourists from all over the country filling up the booths, tables and counter almost around the clock. On the surface it seemed like a typical classic American eatery that had managed to find its niche. But there were a few things about Austin’s Diner that made it quite different from typical diners.

The owner himself was a bit of a mystery. In appearance, he was a very handsome, tall man, with a dark complexion. He appeared slender, with shaggy black and gray hair and piercing blue eyes. He usually sported a couple days' worth of stubble, which made it hard to judge his age. Some people guessed he was in his mid-thirties while others said he had to be well into his forties. Instead of putting his own name on the front of the diner, he not only kept the existing name, he even adopted it as his own. 

Soon everyone knew him only as Austin, and as time passed few people remembered his real name, if anyone had known it at all. As the diner’s only cook, Austin managed to be seen every day by throngs of customers and at the same time seemed very reclusive. He rarely came out from the kitchen into the dining area. He seemed friendly enough at a distance; he would acknowledge regulars with a wave through the pass-through if they called out to him, but that was about it. He rarely even said much to most of his staff; he let his head waitress manage them and he kept to the cooking.

No one really knew what he had done before he bought the diner. It was even less clear where he got the money to buy it with. With so little known about the man, rumors began to spread about him and his past. People said he never left the diner, and that he was a fierce perfectionist who refused to hire another cook, and that he only slept in the back office during slow periods. Some said he was once a highly respected chef from New York who had a breakdown and bought the diner to get a fresh start. Others thought he was in the witness protection program. Neither Austin nor his employees would ever address the rumors directly, which ended up being good for business, as it gave people something to talk about. 

Now if the diner’s owner was a bit of an enigma who piqued people's interest and brought them to the diner, the food served there was nothing short of legendary and kept the people coming back. Meals were served in astronomical portions. They were piled high on large plates that were completely hidden by the rich comfort foods overflowing the edges. First-timers to the diner would always be amazed and commented how they would be able to eat for days.

That was where the legendary part comes in, however. In the time since the diner had been opened, nobody had ever taken any food home, or even left any on their plate. Once a diner took their first bite, it was like they became possessed. They seemed compelled to finish everything that had been set in front of them, even if it meant stuffing themselves beyond their normal limits. This was true regardless of whether it was a burly football player type or a tiny little waif of a woman. 

And these ridiculously sized meals that were devoured in their entirety were not the trendy, health conscious fare served at other establishments. Entrees were either greasy, high calorie, high fat, high sugar, deep fried, or all of the above. It was not unusual to see patrons leaning back in a chair, gingerly rubbing their distended bellies, with their pants unfastened after a meal. Their eyes would glaze over as the waitress would tell them about the infamous dessert menu, which, despite the uncomfortable tautness of their stomachs, customers were seemingly unable to resist. Out-of-Towners would come for one meal and would end up returning for every meal they ate while on their trip. 

While tourists and business travelers would leave town with indigestion and their clothes fitting tighter than when they arrived, the diner’s regular patrons had a more noticeable consequence of indulging at the diner. The immense portions of rich high-calorie food eaten on a regular basis would quickly show up on their waistline.

Three young ladies, who worked as tellers at a nearby bank, were lunch regulars over the past three years. They would only miss for vacations and sick days. Their lunch choice was the same every day, the taco salad - a tortilla bowl so large it resembled a bucket, filled to the top with a mixture of meat, beans and cheese (absolutely no lettuce), and topped off with a huge scoop of sour cream.

All three women would polish off the meal in less than half an hour to make sure they had time for dessert. For that they would each get a different dish, so they could trade bites off each other’s enormous sweet treat. By the time they finished, they had each consumed more calories than the average person ate in two days, and they had done so happily chatting with each other the whole time.

After three years of lunches this gluttonous, the women were each now sixty to seventy pounds heavier. The group now struggled to fit into their favorite booth together. Two of the women were quite top heavy and had to suck in their guts to slide into place. Once they exhaled, the edge of the table deeply creased their doughy midsections. The third teller always sat opposite her friends because her wide hips and prominent saddlebags took up more than half the bench once the cellulite spread out as she sat. 

Despite the trios’ rather rapid transformation from "normal sized," to "plump," to "fat," the ladies never once thought of discontinuing their lunches at the diner. 

Another notable regular was the neighborhood’s policeman. He had started getting a cinnamon roll from the diner since the day Austin had reopened the place. The roll more closely resembled a small cake than an actual roll. It was soft and gooey and drenched in rich, creamy icing. No matter how busy the officer was he always made sure to finish his roll. Most days he would also make it back to the diner for his lunch as well.

Of course, the staggering amount of calories that came with his meal choices had quite an effect upon the man’s body. His once broad shoulders now looked downright narrow compared to his sixty-eight inch waist. His silhouette looked even bigger as a result of his bulletproof vest not being able to properly accommodate his large, sagging man-boobs. But like the bank tellers, no matter how much his weight increased, the officer never once even considered not eating at Austin’s Diner.

Austin’s wait staff was certainly not immune to the seemingly irresistible food they served. The employees were exposed to the diet-busting meals for eight- to twelve-hour shifts with two breaks and lunch rather than just a meal or two, and they got to eat as much as they wanted for free. When a new employee would start, all the full-time girls would make bets on what size uniform shorts the rookie would be wearing when they left.

A majority of the wait staff were usually students working during the summer or taking a semester off to earn money, so most were only around for three or four months. But with the huge meals and constant snacking, some would go up as many as four sizes before they quit. 

The full-timers were the ones whose transformations were truly astonishing. Two in particular had been with the eatery for quite a while. 

Angel had been a waitress at Austin’s for over two and a half years now. She was a young, hard-working girl who had wanted a break from student life after high school. When she had started at Austin’s, she had a petite little frame, with a curvy, yet firm, backside, which she attributed to her half-Mexican heritage.

However, her strong sweet tooth worked against her when she took her breaks, as she was never seen seated without a slice of one of the many varieties of pie in front of her. Of course, a slice at Austin’s diner amounted to a quarter of a pie so thick it looked like two pies stacked on top of each other. Most types of pie came with three huge scoops of ice cream on top. 

With this type of repeated indulgence it was not long before Angel’s curvy little bottom became a large mass of quivering cellulite. After her hips and ass spread to monumental proportions, her torso began storing excess fat. Her once flat little tummy grew into a large pouch that was usually creased by the waistline of her shorts, giving her an upper and lower belly. Her breasts swelled from her former perky little A cups to floppy C’s. Her upper arms turned soft and flabby, looking very matronly. 

In her time at Austin’s, she had gone from 127 to 251 pounds. Despite her rise to obesity, she was as friendly and good spirited as the day she was hired. She frequently flirted with customers and most often got flirted with right back. Maybe because, despite the two extra chins and cheeks that looked like they were stuffed with marshmallows, she had still kept her exotic suntanned skin soft and smooth looking. Her long silky black hair she pulled back into a cute ponytail when she worked. 

A sharp contrast to Angel’s ethnic heritage and innocent youth was Bonnie. She was a tough-as-nails Texan, in her late thirties. Being a waitress had been all she had ever done. Bonnie had been Austin’s first hire when he bought the diner. As a result she seemed to have a connection with him that none of the other girls had. Most of the girls would go through Bonnie, as the unofficial head waitress, if they needed to ask Austin something. She would often meet with him back in the office with the door closed. She would claim it was to discuss scheduling, but rumors quickly spread that Bonnie and Austin were an item, a claim that neither of the two would directly deny.

When Bonnie started at the diner, she definitely turned heads. Standing a rather imposing 5’ 10” and possessing a pair of 42EE breasts, she would often get doubletakes from a distance by men ten years younger than her. However, her weathered skin with years of sun damage, and a noticeable beer gut from even more years of hard drinking, gave away her age when they got closer. 

Five years of eating the majority of her meals at the diner had added a staggering amount of weight to the rugged country girl’s body. She had ballooned from a solid 183 pounds to a sumo-like 348 pounds. Her extra weight had been distributed pretty evenly over her figure. Her tan legs resembled thick tree trunks; pockets of cellulite along with spider webs of varicose veins surrounded her thighs and hung down over her knees. Her solid calves were as big around as her thighs used to be. Her constantly swollen feet were usually stuffed into a pair of slip-on shoes with thick soles that did their best to distribute her massive weight.

Her hips and buttocks were comprised of so many lumps and blobs of fat that they had lost all shape, part of which was due to Bonnie’s immense belly apron and love handles weighing down heavily on them. The rolls of blubber and gobs of lard-filled skin that made up her midsection all kind of lumped together under her supersized t-shirts. Her once proud boobs were now cumbersome, sagging udders that flopped around her torso like they had a mind of their own, despite an expensive, custom-fitted 64MM bra that only seemed to accomplish making her breasts sweat profusely and caused her abundant back fat to bunch up around the strap. Her constantly wobbling arms resembled wet bags of cement, and stuck almost straight out to her sides when she stood due to the deposits of blubber that had built up under her arms. 

Bonnie’s face was completely unrecognizable from five years ago. She had added chin after chin until now it had melted into one big piece of flesh that hid her neck completely and came up around the sides of her face.

Bonnie’s immense girth had affected her mobility in certain ways. She was unable to bend over without bracing herself, and most doorways posed a problem for her wide mass to fit through. For the most part, however, she carried her weight remarkably well for someone who was forced to stand with her feet more than shoulder width apart, and who could not even see those feet, for that matter. She managed to continue to waitress, although she definitely felt the strain of carrying all that excess weight at the end of the day. 

Through it all, Bonnie never regretted her decision to work at Austin’s and possessed quite a fierce loyalty to the man who employed her and who, arguably, was responsible for her current bloated form.

Now, however strange the situation sounds to the average person, to the people who worked and ate at Austin’s Diner this was just part of everyday life. This "everyday life" continued on for quite some time. It was right after the five-year anniversary of the diner that some really unusual things started happening.

_Story continued in post 4 of this thread_


----------



## Dhomberger (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow this is really good. I hope you continue it, as the end is quite the cliffhanger.


----------



## curvefanatic (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice start! I hope you continue, I want to hear more about the mystery too.


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 29, 2007)

*Chapter Two - A TYPICAL MORNING INTERRUPTED*

For a day that ended up so eventfully, it actually started out quite ordinary. Bonnie walked into the diner a little after 4 am on a humid Monday morning. The fact that she arrived that early in itself was pretty routine. She always tried to allow extra time for her to eat some breakfast and chat with Austin before her morning shift. 

As usual, she was already in work clothes when she arrived. Her thick, blubbery legs were packed into a pair of industrial strength support pantyhose, which helped give them some semblance of shape.  After a few hours, however, the tight fit usually caused her large pockets of flab and cellulite to bunch up in odd formations around her knees and the backs of her thighs. They did make the long hours of walking around the diner bearable for her, as it cut down considerably on chaffing.

Her khaki shorts were tight enough that they caused a deep ridge on her leg where they ended just above mid-thigh. The visible pantyline and the unvisible waistband, due to belly overhang, also signaled Bonnie was about ready to move up from the 32W size. Her 4X t-shirt was, in contrast, a bit loose on her, but that only caused her to look larger as it made it hard to tell where her colossal breasts stopped and her gigantic belly started. 

Bonnie’s wavy, shoulder length, strawberry blond hair, with just a few streaks of gray at her temples, was pulled back into a ponytail. Her normally big bedroom eyes, a stunning shade of green, were squinted and groggy from a night of very little sleep. She wore no make-up to try and cover up her slightly haggard look. This was unusual, as Bonnie normally took great pride in her appearance. 

Bonnie slowly ambled through a nearly deserted diner. One lone customer and Amber, the usual overnight waitress, were the only bodies in the place. Amber sat behind the counter with head down, intently reading a medical textbook. Amber was a smart, young, confident mother of two who loved working the late shift because it allowed her to study for her nursing classes during the slow periods. It also allowed her to snack almost constantly. As a result, after three months at the diner she was getting A’s in all her classes and had swelled from her formerly voluptuous size 12 to a more rubenesque size 18. Genetics had allowed her body to maintain its hourglass shape even as her weight climbed.

Her husband loved her large, soft body, so she ate non-stop without guilt while at work. Her only concern had been the small goldfish tattoo on her right hip that was pulled into odd shapes and dimpled as her skin stretched with her added layers of fat and cellulite. Her husband was the only one who ever saw it in its location. He thought it was cute and kissed it every time she undressed at home, so after a time Amber did not stress too much about her increasingly oblong body art. 

As Bonnie approached the counter, Amber lifted her head up from her reading. She grabbed a large, greasy piece of fried chicken off a plate she had been snacking from. When she started it had been piled high with 20 pieces. Two hours later a mere 3 chicken parts remained next to a well-cleaned pile of bones. 

“Pretty dead tonight,” Amber announced. “Just been him since midnight.” 

She took a large bite of chicken and nodded toward the customer, a chubby guy sloppily eating a two-foot long chili dog. 

“What’s Austin been doing?” Bonnie moved next to Amber behind the counter, her wide hips brushing the countertop on both sides as she did. She glanced back into the pass-through to the empty kitchen area.

Amber chuckled and shook her head. “I think he’s in his office now. He was working on some new fish fry batter, and then he was scrubbing the floor. I don’t get him. When does he go home?” Two more bites cleaned the meat off her chicken bone, which she tossed back on the plate. Her fingers, lips and chin glistened with grease.

Bonnie hesitated before explaining. She would not normally give out any information about the very private Austin until she was sure the person was going to be around for a while. Amber had pretty much become a fixture on the late shift so Bonnie decided to fill her in a little. “That office is his home. He’s a real nice guy once you get to know him. He’s just got some kind of obsessive-compulsive disorder. He feels like a failure if he isn’t doing something to improve this place.” As she spoke, Bonnie helped herself to a chicken breast off Amber’s plate. 

“But this place is great. People love the food. The place has won best local restaurant four years in a row. His desserts should be illegal they are so addicting. I swear, thanks to his cinnamon caramel apple pie they’ll probably have to roll me down the aisle by the time I graduate.” Amber pulled the crispy skin off a drumstick with her very plump, greasy lips. She tilted her head back to flip the entire piece into her mouth. her double chin jiggling as she did so.

“For him there is always something that could be better; he’s always trying to figure out new recipes. It’s actually kind of amazing how focused he is, but it makes him a nervous wreck sometimes. His anxiety is so bad he can’t sleep for more than ten minutes at a time, even when things are going well for him.” 

“That’s so sad. He should get some help. They have doctors for that kind of thing,” Amber said through a mouth full of chicken.

Bonnie chuckled as she slowly waddled toward the double doors back to the kitchen. “You go ahead and try to tell him that.”

Amber shrugged and went back to her studies, and the remaining pieces of fried meat. 

Austin’s office was not very impressive to look at. The very small, very narrow space seemed more like a hallway leading to nowhere than an actual room. Less then four feet wide and barely ten feet long, the room would have seemed small with nothing in it. However, since it was basically where Austin lived, there was quite a lot crammed into the space. A large dingy orange couch sat along the wall, almost right in front of the doorway in from the kitchen. Beyond that on the same side of the wall was the rusty old desk loaded with a computer, a small television, a fax machine and a printer. Scattered on and around the desk were various piles of paper in no particular order. Beyond the desk was a suitcase buried under a pile of jeans and t-shirts. On the far end of the room was a door that opened to a tiny, dimly lit bathroom.

The office was a sharp contrast to the pristine, well-organized kitchen. In a way, the difference between the room he worked in and the room he lived in was symbolic of his life. He had mastered one, but had barely begun to get a handle on the other.

Austin sat cross-legged on the couch, deep in meditation that he had told Bonnie he learned in India. He explained that an hour of it was more restful then eight hours of sleep. He was so earnest when he explained it that Bonnie was unsure if he really believed it or if it was just an attempt to disguise his severe insomnia. Bonnie stepped right into the office that most of the other girls had never seen the inside of. She sank herself down on the couch next to Austin. As she sat her lap disappeared underneath her rolls of belly fat. The spongy flesh of her backside spread out to take up two seats of the three seat couch, pressing up against Austin’s knee as it settled. Startled, Austin jumped up and perched himself on the arm of the davenport before realizing who had disturbed him. He flashed her a mildly annoyed look and Bonnie gave him one right back. 

Over the years the two had become quite good at communicating through expressions and eye contact. In fact their relationship had developed into one not unlike an old married couple. This was in part due to the amount of time they spent working together, but also there was a growing sense of sexual tension (just ask any of the other waitresses). Despite the slowly building attraction, both had personal issues that impeded any romantic involvement.

Austin’s obsessive compulsiveness about the diner and his strong sense of professionalism would not allow him to act on his feelings. Along with the fact that while he was the best at what he did, all that learning, experience and obsessing came at the cost of some basic social skills, which made communicating his attraction difficult for him. 

Bonnie’s poor history with men (she had two failed marriages that ended very badly) made her think she should stay just friendly with Austin for fear of compromising her job. She kept dating outside the diner, almost as if to try and push aside her feelings for her boss. The two also had something in common that had slowed any developing relationship: they were both very tight lipped about their past. Over time, Bonnie had eventually learned that Austin had traveled extensively to learn from cooks around the world, but she never heard any details. Austin was vaguely aware of Bonnie’s terrible choices in men, but he, too, never got any specifics.

In spite of their personal baggage, the last couple of weeks had seen Austin and Bonnie start to become more physical. Bonnie would frequently put her hand on Austin’s shoulder or the small of his back when she stopped by the grill to tell him something. He was even spotted by a couple other waitresses giving Bonnie a neck massage after a particularly long day. 

This morning, however, Bonnie was in a very foul mood because of recent personal issues. She really wanted to tell Austin but instead ended up trying to pick a fight with him.

“I tell you this every time. You can’t just break a person out of meditation like that. It’s bad karma,” Austin said, unaware of Bonnie’s poor demeanor. 
The old couch creaked loudly, both from Bonnie’s massive weight and Austin's odd seating position on the armrest. 

“Get out of here and meditate - you don’t need to be here all the time anymore. The diner is running fine. Most people would even call it very successful.” Bonnie’s voice was gradually starting to rise as she lectured. “Go find a hobby or something else to obsess over. It’s not healthy for you to be here all the time.”

Austin held up his hands defensively. “Just a few more things to iron out. Then this place will be running smoothly and I can think about a second cook.” As he spoke Austin noticed large dark bags under Bonnie’s eyes that he had been seeing on her for the last week or so. 

“You said that last year. And the year before that. And the year before that,” Bonnie replied.

More concerned now with his head waitress’s condition, Austin changed topics. “Why are you so grumpy this morning? What happened to you last night?”

Bonnie broke eye contact and started fidgeting. “I’m not grumpy,” she shot back. “I was on date and didn’t really get much sleep last night,” she lied. Her voice had lowered back to a normal volume. As she gave her explanation she flashed a nervous smile. “We’re going out again tonight.” 

Austin was torn between asking her if there was something wrong and respecting her personal space. So he instead opted for a sarcastic comment. “Most other people are very cheerful when they’re dating someone.”

“You haven’t had a date since I’ve known you, so you’ll excuse me if I don’t eagerly accept any dating advice you have to offer,” she quipped. 

“Wow. I can see you’re in no mood to talk.” Austin stood up off the couch and grabbed his apron of the desk chair. As he tied it around his trim waist he looked at his watch. “There’s still time before the morning rush, if you want some breakfast.”

Bonnie nodded yes and started rocking herself back and forth to build up enough momentum to pull her bulk off the couch. After two tries she managed to get to a standing position. The movement caused the bottom of her ill-fitting shorts to ride up revealing a good portion of her dimpled ass cheeks. Even packed into the support hose her bulbous backside bounced and jiggled with each step. Austin could not help himself as he stared at the constant movement of her ass as she waddled into the kitchen. He had caught himself admiring Bonnie’s bountiful figure more and more lately. He was not surprised that he found Bonnie attractive, he secretly had since the day he hired her. 

It was confusing to him that he liked her shape more as she gained weight. All his life he had been so focused on becoming the best and making people happy through his cooking that he had completely neglected any romantic involvement at all. His personality would not let him think about relationships until he felt he had completed his single-minded goal which he hadn't yet completed to his satisfaction. 

So focused on this goal was he, that he did not even realize the effect his masterful skill at preparing food had on people’s figures. He was certainly aware that Bonnie and many others who worked and ate at the restaurant were now much heavier than when he had came to town, but his one-track mind was unable to comprehend that his irresistible culinary ability was responsible. 

He was also unable to comprehend why he was finding a woman attractive who did not conform to society's standards for beauty, because up until now he had never let himself think about what he found attractive. He was thinking about it more and more lately, although he always shook it off when he thought of the complications a more intimate relationship with an employee would cause. He did not want to get a reputation as the creepy guy who lusted after the women he hired. Especially since a lot of them were quite young. 

Austin headed out to the grill and began making breakfast for Bonnie. The breakfast itself was a sign of how close the two were; it was a special dish he made only for her. She loved it so much she rarely ate anything different in the morning. She had never told him what to make, he just seemed to know. The dish consisted of a thick eight-inch Belgium waffle, layered with a pile of cheesy scrambled eggs, and strips and strips of smoked bacon, with hash brown potatoes dripping with grease heaped on top of that, a layer of hamburger patty-sized sausages, another Belgium waffle and loads of sticky, rich maple syrup to top it off. A few of the other waitresses had begun calling it "Bonnie’s Breakfast Sandwich." 

Bonnie was sitting at a little break table in the back of the kitchen when Austin served her the massive plateful. Her immense ass cheeks dwarfed the wrought iron chair she was seated on. Austin went back to grill as she started digging in. He began preparing food orders that had started to come in, but he found himself constantly being distracted by Bonnie’s eating. Although he relished watching anybody enjoy his meals, he especially enjoyed watching Bonnie eat. It seemed to be the reason for his determination to become the best at preparing food. He loved to watch people get so caught up in a delicious meal that they lost their inhibitions and forgot about any trouble they might be having. 

Bonnie was a great example of that. Her massive belly forced her to sit almost sideways at the table and twist her arms across her watermelon-size tits to reach her food. She ate with her hands, cramming huge bite after bite into her gaping mouth as streams of syrup and melted cheese ran down her plump fingers and collected in the folds of flesh at her wrist. As she continued, the syrup soon overflowed the deep crevices at the base of her hands and dribbled down her flabby forearm, getting lost in the hanging sheets of upper arm flesh that surrounded her elbow. Her already full cheeks puffed out like balloons as she stuffed in more food than she could chew. Grease trickled out the corners of her mouth. The amount of food she was eating and the quickness with which she was eating it had Austin convinced he could actually see her gut swell outward even further across her lap as she gorged. 

His admiration of his crush devouring her custom meal was cut short when he heard the bell on the front entrance to the dining room chime. This was not unusual at all. The bell rang hundreds of times a day as people entered and exited the diner. It was almost as if by instinct that Austin gave this ring particular notice. He craned his head toward the pass-through to see who had come through the doors. As soon as he saw who it was, his jaw dropped and the spatula he was holding dropped with a clank down onto the grill.

“Greta Diedenbach!” he gasped. 

*
Story continued in post seven of this thread*


----------



## Risible (Jul 31, 2007)

A little bump up!


----------



## mdy73 (Aug 1, 2007)

I love this story and i look for continue...

mdy73


----------



## elroycohen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Chapter Three - THE DIEDENBACH CHALLENGE*

Greta Diedenbach was a stunning young woman. Barely twenty years old, her girlish looks could have passed for much younger. Her 5’ 2” height added to her youthful look. She had a cute bob haircut with naturally platinum blonde hair. She had smoky blue eyes with long, thick eyelashes that required no make-up. Her full rosy lips also needed no product to help bring out their beauty. Her healthy, glowing complexion completed a look that quite often turned heads.

She was wearing a light blue peasant top that accentuated her very round frame. The shirt cinched in underneath her bosom, making her cantaloupe-sized breasts stand out as they seemed to float in front of her, thanks to a custom fitted bra. They stuck out above her sizable stomach that engulfed young Greta on all sides. There were no bulges or rolls, just a very large, smooth belly. Her form-fitting Capri pants revealed full, but very shapely, thighs that tapered down to an astonishingly petite, yet curvy, set of calves. Her expertly pedicured feet were tucked into a pair of flip flops that carried her 230 pounds very gracefully. 

As Greta entered the diner she had a stern look of determination across her face. Her eyes darted around the dinning room, looking for something or someone very specific. Not immediately seeing what she wanted, she stormed right over to the counter. Climbing up onto a stool, her wide rear end engulfed the entire cushion. Her expansive middle pressed firmly against the counter as she leaned forward to flag down a waitress.

Before she was able to get anyone’s attention, Austin himself emerged from the kitchen. Her glare immediately locked onto the cook. He returned her glare, but his eyes wore more of an astonished expression. A few of the other customers who were waiting for breakfast looked over curiously, as it was very rare to see Austin out in the dining area. He made his way toward the young blonde, his eyes never breaking from the stare-down the two were engaged in. 

“What are you doing here?” Austin asked once he stood right across the counter from the visitor.

“You came to my village. Imposed yourself on my family. Lied to us about who you are. And stole family secrets that have been only passed from Diedenbach to Diedenbach for hundreds of years so you can go back to America and use them for shallow monetary gain,” Greta explained in a hushed tone with a thick German accent. “And you have the nerve to ask me what I’m doing here?” Her words were so angry it almost sounded as if she was forcing them out.

“What happened was between your father and me. I didn’t mean to involve you,” Austin said in a similarly hushed, but less angry tone. Behind him a curious Bonnie, the remaining piece of her breakfast in one sticky, pudgy hand, peered through the double doors.

“I trusted you like family.  I treated you like a brother. I toldl you things I did not share with my own father. Then you leave after you get what you want, without so much as a goodbye. So you defiantly involved me. Now I must bring honor back to my family and show the people what a miserable fake you are.” Greta pointed a fat finger directly at Austin. “I challenge you.” A wicked smile broke across her face as she watched Austin’s eye widen. “I can see you remember the challenge.”

Austin took a minute to collect himself and then leaned back in toward the aggressive beauty. “I left without saying goodbye because your father said he was going to kill me after he found out I wasn’t a Diedenbach. So you’ll excuse me if I didn’t stop to shake hands and give hugs on my way out of town. I can understand your resentment towards me right now, but this is not the way to handle it. We are not in your little town of seventy-five people. Things work differently here.”

Greta’s smile remained. “I know how things work. I also know you. Deep down you have respect for what you learned from my father. And even if I am wrong about that, I know your ego won’t let you decline my challenge. You worked hard in hopes your talents would someday equal my father’s. Now you get your chance to find out.” Greta sat back on the undersized stool and folded her thick flabby arms across her huge chest as best she could. She could see she had succeeded in triggering something in her intended target. 

“Okay,” Austin said, sounding a little unsure of himself. “But I warned you. I keep this diner stocked with more food then all the bakeries and restaurants within a hundred mile radius of your little town.”

“The amount of food doesn’t matter. It’s how you prepare it. I know your recipes could never satisfy someone who has experienced meals from the Diedenbach Café,” Greta sneered.

Austin sighed. He looked around at the growing number of people who were starting to take notice of the attractive no-nonsense lady who had called him out in his own diner. With nothing left to say he backed through the double doors. He kept eye contact with the confident Greta until Bonnie met him with a quizzical expression. He tried to ignore her and moved towards the grill.

“Anything you would like to share with me?” Bonnie asked accusingly.

“No,” he said quickly. “It’s getting busy out there. You better go help out the girls.” He grabbed a few order slips off the wheel in the pass-through, while at the same time he cleared space on the grill for Greta’s meal.

“Nothing you would like to explain to me about the perky blonde, who could possibly be half your age, who seems very angry with you?” Bonnie moved right into Austin's personal space as she spoke, something she knew annoyed him greatly.

Austin paused for a moment, considering what conclusions his friend may draw on her own if he did not say anything. He decided the truth was probably better then the alternative and started into the Diedenbach story.

“There is this baker in this tiny little German town, who is legendary. He knows secrets and special techniques about bread and pastry preparation that no one in America has ever even come close to. No one ever really knew where to find him and he was a very reclusive, strict traditionalist. He would only take on apprentices that were family. Now it just so happens through the course of my travels I was not only able to find this enigma, but I also had an opportunity to present myself as a relative, albeit a distant one.”

“So you lied.” Bonnie started to fill in the blanks.

“I’m not saying what I did was right, but I was a lot younger and more reckless back then. And in my defense, I think Diedenbach saw through me right away. I think for whatever reason he saw something in me and let himself believe my story, for a while. I stayed with him and his daughter for quite sometime. Not only learning all he had to teach, but also becoming quite close with the Diedenbachs. He had no son so I kind of filled a void he had, and Greta and I became like brother and sister. Whenever I wasn’t in the kitchen with her dad, I hung out with her. She tried to teach me German. I told her what it was like in America. I got so close with them that I probably stayed longer then I should have. 

"Over time, more and more inconsistencies in my story became apparent. Once he finally found me out, he was very upset. Dangerously so. I had to leave in quite a hurry and never thought I’d see them again.”

“I see.” Bonnie looked down at the vast amounts of food Austin was preparing for the German visitor. “So she tracked you down so you could make her breakfast?”

“I wasn’t done with the story yet,” Austin scolded, as Bonnie rolled her eyes. “Aside from being traditional, Mr. Diedenbach was also very territorial. He got offended when another baker or even chefs would try to open up in or around his town, so he developed the Diedenbach challenge. He would send little Greta, who was never very little, but anyway, he would send her over as soon as their bakery or café opened up and she would tell them in order to continue doing business in the area they had to satisfy her appetite. Now people would see she was a young girl and humor her. &#8216;Sure little girl, here you go, have a croissant.’

"But little did they know this little lady had been indulging in obscene amounts of her father’s legendary baking since she could walk, so by a very early age she was able to put away unbelievable portions of food. So the new bakers would start to see her as a challenge as she sat in their establishment and ate roll after roll, telling them all the while their baking was nothing compared to her father's. Soon enough, Greta would clean them completely out of supplies and run them out of business. Dozens and dozens of bakers and chefs tried to take on the challenge while I was there. No one but her father could ever fill Greta up.”

Bonnie watched as Austin piled a serving platter full of pancakes so high that she lost count of how many were there. Two ice cream scoop size dollops of soft, creamy butter were plopped down on top of the stack. Another large plate got filled with more then a pound of sizzling bacon and an equal amount of juicy sausage links. “Don’t tell me….?” she started.

“I can’t have her just waltzing in hear like she owns the place, throwing down challenges in front of my regular customers.” Austin tried to carry a plate in each hand, but found that they were much too heavy to carry out that way.

“Oh, man. I can’t believe you.” Bonnie shook her head. “As ridiculous as that story you just told me was, coming from you it just might be true. But I can’t believe you won’t put aside your enormous ego to just go talk to that young girl out there and see what you could do to make up for what you did to her and her father.”

“You don’t understand. This is a huge chance to prove myself - to overcome the Diedenbach challenge. That would be something no one else has been able to do.” Austin headed toward the dinning room with the very heavy plate full of buttery pancakes.

Bonnie cut him off before he got there, sternly looking him in the eyes. “Promise me one thing.”

“What?” Austin asked reluctantly.

“You’ll have the maturity to stop this if it gets out of hand.”

Austin looked past Bonnie out at Greta who sat waiting with her fist clenched. He looked back at Bonnie, who he knew would not let him continue until he promised. ”I promise,” he swore sincerely. Bonnie stepped aside and the challenge started. 

Greta tore through the mountain of pancakes faster then most people could finish a small bowl of cereal. She alternated enormous bites of Austin’s special recipe buttermilk pancakes with big chunks of sausage and bacon, dipping everything in the homemade sweet maple syrup before she brought it her mouth. She chased the family-sized helping with a tall glass of chocolate milk and then looked around defiantly for the next plate before Austin had a chance to finish preparing it. 

A buzz was beginning to go around the diner as the morning rush started. More and more people were watching Greta. People who had been there early filled in the latecomers as to what was happening. Bets started being placed, and patrons were calling friends on their cell phone telling them to come over and see what was going on.

Austin rushed from the kitchen with his next offering - a twelve-egg omelet stuffed with more meat, cheese and tomato then the folded egg mixture could hold. The omelet was set on a pile of golden hash browns that raised the eggs four inches off the plate. The whole thing was covered in thick, gooey melted cheese. Before Greta started in on her second colossal breakfast meal she leaned in across the counter. Austin noticed her fuller belly did not allow her to lean quite as far as she had before.

“I just wanted to say how good those pancakes were. I must admit I’m quite surprised,” she whispered.

Austin nodded, his glare softening a tad. “Your dad taught me well. He’s quite gifted. Those pancakes won me a local award for best in town last year.” The two stared back at each other in silence for a few seconds almost as if remembering the good times they had together.

Greta shook it off first. “You better go get started on the next plate.” She looked down at the omelet. “This won’t take me more than a few minutes.” 

True to her word, she had the plate cleaned of its entire calorie-laden contents in less than fifteen minutes. This time Austin was ready with a plate covered with a three-inch-thick layer of extra greasy corned beef hash under eight sunny-side-up eggs. A nine-inch by nine-inch serving of cinnamon-sugar-coated coffee cake accompanied the dish.

Although Greta was putting up an undaunted front, Austin was starting to see signs of wear. Her complexion had gone from a rosy glow to a much paler tone. Her mouth stayed slightly open as she was taking shorter breaths to account for the amount of food she had consumed pushing up against her lungs. Her formerly loose peasant top was now definitely pulled tighter across her swelling paunch. She was shifting uncomfortably on the stool that had been much too small for her size to begin with. 

Although Austin was very excited that he might actually prove that he had surpassed his former mentor’s talents, his competitive streak was slowly being overcome by his sympathy for someone who had once been like the younger sister he never had. It made him quite uncomfortable to see her in any discomfort.

“You can end it anytime,” he reassured.

“I will not dishonor my father by quitting.” Her labored breathing made her English sound worse.

“Your father’s not here. Go home and tell him whatever you want,” Austin shrugged.

Greta’s eyes narrowed and she picked up her well-used fork from the counter. “I will not lie to my father like you. I will honor him by exposing your inferior skills.” She looked down wearily at the gut-busting portion placed in front of her and set down the fork. Austin grinned, thinking she might be having second thoughts. “I'll take two minutes to adjust myself. Then perhaps I'll move to a table?”

“Sure. If you feel you can continue.” Austin leaned back against the counter and crossed his arms as his overstuffed opponent contemplated how to get up off the stool. She swiveled around and slowly slid her doughy cheeks forward. She stretched her neck fruitlessly to see her feet as they lowered to the ground, but the sheer size of her belly prevented her from seeing them.

Beneath Greta’s now snug top, it was clear that her stomach had distended out immensely. Once off the stool she was forced to lean backward, almost at a forty-five degree angle to account for her unbalanced load. She gave an audible whimper as the amount of extra weight in her well-packed tummy was now very evident to her. She moved across the diner; her slow, plodding waddle as she shuffled her feet along toward the restroom quite a contrast to the graceful, determined movements when she had entered not long ago. 

Her front end did not so much jiggle with her motion, as it bobbed up and down heavily. An uncomfortable expression flashed across her face each time gravity jerked her taunt stomach downward. Other customers around her could hear the gurgling and sloshing of the copious amounts of undigested food pressing against her stomach lining. Austin moved her next serving over to an open table near the center of the diner. People around the now quite bustling diner continued to whisper and point, amazed by the showdown going on before them.

Greta took only a couple of minutes in the restroom. She emerged looking no more comfortable then she did when she went in. The effort it took her to get across the diner started her sweating profusely. She had made some obvious adjustments in the restroom. Her bra had been removed; unsupported, her once round, gravity-defying knockers were now teardrop shaped, resting heavily on the top of her belly. Her jerky movements caused them to flop around the ledge provided by her midsection like fish out of water. She had also relocated the elastic waistband of her pants underneath her ballooning gut. 

As she reached the table, she plopped down clumsily into the chair that was only slightly more comfortable than the stool. She struggled to reach her short arms past her tits and belly to the table, but once she did she grabbed her fork and continued on her quest to show up Austin.

The crowd of people who had gathered around to watch had now begun to pick sides. Some were cheering Greta on to keep eating, others were calling for Austin to bring out his giant triple-cheese bacon burger to finish her off. 

Austin still stood next to the table, watching Greta stuff her face, although it was certainly not with his usual enjoyment. It was slowly starting to dawn on him that accepting this lady's naïve challenge might not have been the best way to handle the situation. In order to make things right, he knew he was going to have to do some things he had never done before; confess that he was wrong and admit defeat, if only to satisfy poor Greta’s ego. 

Meanwhile Greta continued, much more slowly than when she had started out, but she continued regardless. As she ate, her butt was gradually moving forward in the chair and her head was tilting upward. She was filling herself so full she was losing the ability to bend at the waist. This made getting food up to her mouth a very messy process. She was blindly shoveling forkfuls up from the table over her belly and boobs, where a good portion of the fork load would fall off. The open neck of her shirt that revealed her abundant cleavage was now littered with pieces of egg, chunks of meat and streaks of grease. What food made it up to her bloated cheeks and puffy lips were agonizingly chewed by her sore jaw muscles. She paused halfway through the plate to pull her shirt, which had become almost like a second skin, up over her distended belly. 

“I have to. It’s squeezing my insides,” she squeaked. Her now-freed belly looked very surreal. The pale skin was stretched so tight it had a shiny, slick look to it. Squiggly blue veins were not only visible, but visibly throbbing as blood pumped through them. Her belly button had all but disappeared as the skin around it had stretched to its limit. 

Both she and Austin knew it was over. Austin had accomplished in three dishes what hundreds of other cooks and bakers could not match with kitchens full of food. Before he could realize victory, Greta had to admit defeat. He could see in her eyes that this was not going to happen, although they had started welling up with tears as she began experiencing some pain. While her body was telling her to stop, her dedication to her father would not let her quit. Austin sensed this and pushed the remaining plateful out of her reach. 

“That’s it. It’s over,” he said matter of factly. 

Greta tried to protest, but she was forced to take such short, shallow breaths she could barely whisper.

“You win. I give up.” Austin threw his hands up in frustration. “I clearly don’t have the same natural ability your father does.” A few cheers went up around the diner and some money started changing hands as the onlookers realized the show was over. Greta started to smile triumphantly, but then groaned. She motioned with her hand for Austin to come closer. It was all the movement she could manage.

“I really don’t feel so well.” She paused to take a breath before each word. Austin nodded and ran back into the kitchen. A few moments later he returned with tall glass of opaque green liquid.

“It might be tough to get this down, but once you do you’ll start to feel better almost right away.” He helped Greta bring the glass to her mouth. “It’s just a combination of herbs and spices, but, boy, does it help with digestion. I picked it up from a guy I worked with in Canada.”

As promised, soon after she finished the drink Greta started feeling better. After a couple of minutes she was able to speak again normally, and ten minutes later she was starting to feel like she might be able to try and get up. Austin helped her pull her still very tight shirt down over her unbelievably swollen belly.

“You know,” she said as she was about to waddle out of the restaurant. “Dad will be happy you could not meet the challenge, but I also think he would be very proud of what you’ve done here.” 

“Thank you. A lot of what I’ve been able to accomplish is because of what I learned working for him.” Austin leaned in and gave her a kiss on the forehead. “You have a safe trip back. And be careful. There are a lot of things here in Houston that are different from back home,” he warned.

“I know how to handle myself. Gweschler Village is much different than when you left. Almost 200 people now. We may get a Starbucks soon.” She paused for a second and then grinned. “If they can meet the challenge.” 

After Greta left, the day continued on pretty normally through the lunch rush and into supper. As usual, Bonnie stayed late to help with the busy dinnertime surge. As the dinner rush tapered off, Bonnie poked her head into the office and saw Austin slumped on the sofa, staring despondently at the wall.

“You okay?” she asked.

Austin shrugged. “Yeah, I’m fine. You go get out of here. Go get some rest.”

“I was kind of hoping for some supper before I left.”

“Oh, sure. Of course.” Austin got up. At the doorway Bonnie’s wide body blocked his path. She could see he was not himself.

“Seriously. What’s wrong? You depressed because you had call off the challenge before that girl burst all over the diner?” she asked.

“No, no. I was just thinking. Greta took the time to find me and traveled all this way to defend the honor of her dad. It kind of made me wonder; even if I could have won the challenge today and proved myself, he still would have a devoted family member who goes to great lengths for him. And I don’t have any family, and I live in the back office of my diner all alone and can’t relax myself enough to sleep through the night. Maybe there was no way I could have really won today.”

“Well, when you put it like that. . .” Bonnie smirked.

“Thanks, you’re a lot of help.”

Austin tried to push past her, but she grabbed him by the waist of his jeans and pulled him into her bosom. Her soft breasts engulfed him as she leaned forward, sandwiching him between her and the wall. At her height she was almost eye to eye with him as she whispered, “You do have me. Isn’t that enough for you?”

For a few seconds Austin stood there silent, looking into Bonnie’s eyes. He was unsure if she was playfully flirting, as both of them often did, or not. He slowly moved his face as close to hers as he could get without their noses touching before saying, “I have you until you go on your date tonight with this guy you’ve been so secretive about for the last couple of weeks.” He gave her a wink and then slid past her into the kitchen to start her supper.

“Yeah. My date,” Bonnie muttered under her breath, thinking ahead to what was really in store for her. “I can’t wait.”

_Story continued in post 8 of this thread_


----------



## elroycohen (Aug 22, 2007)

*Chapter Four - A BIG FAN*

Few things could pull Austin away from chatting with Bonnie as she devoured her dinner, which tonight was a baguette split in half and layered with five chicken fried steaks and bacon; served in a deep plate, the sandwich was drowning in thick gravy. A second plate held a mountain of waffle fries to help Bonnie mop up any remaining gravy. 

Tonight, however, there were a lot of things that needed to be done, including ordering tomorrow’s produce, which was already late for tomorrow morning’s delivery. A pile of seemingly never-ending paperwork also waited on his desk. Austin also needed to make a call to Angel to make sure she could still come in tonight and help him out. 

He made one last unsuccessful attempt to pry some information from Bonnie about her "date" before getting on with the tedious parts of running his diner.

Half an hour later, head down over a pile of papers at his desk, Austin was quite shocked to hear a voice from out in the doorway.

“Hello?”

It was not so much the voice that startled him, as it was the fact that it was clearly a man’s tone.

“Hello?” the voice said again. This time the head of a young man peered around the partially opened office door. When the man saw Austin his eyes got wide with astonishment. “There you are.”

Austin spun around in his desk chair. “A waitress will be right with you, sir, if you’d please head back to your seat.”

“Oh, no, I wanted to see you. I didn’t want to cause any trouble but-“

Austin cut him off. “By being back here you’re causing trouble.” He straightened his full 6’ 2” frame out of the chair.

“I’m sorry, but I’ve been wanting to meet you for so long, Actually the entire group has, and when we heard we just missed some promotional thing you did today where you were out in the dining room, I was so disappointed to have missed it that I snuck back here.” The stranger fidgeted nervously as he spoke. “You see I’ve been dying to ask a favor of you for a long time.” The man spoke quickly as he meekly stepped into the room. “We all just worship you; my fiancé and I moved here from Dallas because of the diner. Your cooking is big part of the reason we are such a happy couple.”

After hearing "worship" Austin’s angry glare softened. “I don’t see anyone else. Who’s &#8216;we’?” he cautiously asked.

“It’s a group my wife and I started. Some of them are out there eating. Only a few of us met tonight. Thanks to you, though, membership has seen quite a boom, both in membership and in weight.” 

Austin, convinced the man was not dangerous now, was thinking of a way to politely usher him back out to his table.

“We’re a group of FAs.” The man paused, waiting for Austin’s reaction.

“Excuse me?” Austin was honestly confused.

“Fat Admirers. Our group appreciates those who consume in abundance and wear the results of their gluttony with pride.” The man was a very average looking twenty-something, dressed casually in jeans and a baseball jersey. The only thing that stood out about him as a regular customer was his slender build. “Oh, my. I thought for sure a man with your obvious talents would be one himself. I’m so embarrassed.”

Austin thought of his recent confusion over his growing attraction to his expanding head waitress and suddenly became very interested. “No need to be embarrassed.” He gestured toward the well worn couch. “Please. Have a seat. You’ll have to excuse the mess.”

As the intruder took a seat, Austin took a quick look out in the kitchen to see if any orders had trickled in. Seeing none, he glanced over at Bonnie, who now had her gravy-covered hand wrapped around a large spoon. A punch-bowl size dish, lined with chocolate cookies and filled with six grapefruit-size scoops of ice cream covered in hot fudge and whipped cream sat in front of her.

“Explain some more about your group to me,” he said as he watched Bonnie shovel spoonful after spoonful of dessert into her salivating mouth, like she had not eaten in a week.

“Well, I’m so in awe of just meeting you that I seem to have forgotten my manners. My name is Mario Belzane,” the man began. “I organized my group because after moving here I started meeting a lot of people who had &#8216;similar interests,’ if you know what I’m saying. The effects of your meals on people who eat here regularly seem to draw a lot of us to this area.”

“You enjoy seeing people gain weight?” Austin was anxious to get to the point.

“Very much so. It’s something that has intrigued me for a long time."

Austin asked, “So you knew you had this interest all along?”

“For me, I knew since before I was even interested in dating. When I was barely fourteen, a friend of my mother's went through a messy divorce and dealt with it by binging on anything she could get her hands on. She blew up like a blimp. I remember being amazed watching as her clothes grew tighter and tighter every time she would visit. I loved watching her ass spill off the side of our dining room chair as she sat down.

"As time went on, my intrigue and amazement turned into attraction. By the time I started dating I was drawn to fuller women who loved to indulge themselves at every opportunity. Women who made no attempt to hide their love of food.”

Austin stayed in the doorway listening to Mario, but watching Bonnie. He found himself becoming slightly aroused as he watched her eat. Twisting her bulbous torso to better reach the ice cream had caused her t-shirt to become untucked in the back, revealing her oozing, canned ham size love handles. Austin found himself almost hypnotized as the slightly tanned, freckled overhanging fat bobbed up and down as Bonnie quickly made the sundae disappear past her full lips. 

As Mario finished his story, Austin shook himself out of the trance. “I’m sorry. So you say there’s enough people that think like you to start a group?”

“Yes. We started out with 25 members and now thanks, like I said, to you, we have over 200 members,” Mario grinned.

“Really.” Austin was almost completely lost in his own revelation and Bonnie’s gorging when Mario reminded Austin that he had a favor to ask. For some reason the request was preceded by a long story.

“You see, I met Minka, my fiancée, back in Dallas. She was perfect. A friendly, outgoing personality even though genetics and a love of food and beer had her weighing close to 250 pounds when we started dating. As we went out I made sure to encourage her natural tendency to overindulge, and by the time I proposed she was 280 pounds. She was concerned she would get too fat for me. I assured her that wasn’t possible and that I hoped she would be 350 by the time we walked down the aisle. It became our goal, but unfortunately it was not a goal we couldn’t attain on our own.”

As Mario went on, Bonnie finished up in the kitchen and curiously ambled toward the office when she realized Austin had a visitor. He waved her off, giving her a look that told her it was nothing important and then a flirtatious wink. She smiled and mouthed the words _"See you tomorrow"_ before squeezing her full belly through the back entrance sideways because her wide hips and arms pitched out at a angle from her torso prevented her from taking the exit head on.

With his visual stimulation gone Austin began to wonder why he was allowing this stranger to give him his life story when there was work to be done. His appreciation for the fact that Mario may have opened his eyes to something that deep down he had probably known for a while kept him from cutting the man short.

“We were trying too hard, I think. It was all we thought about, trying to fatten Minka up to 350. She weighed herself everyday and I brought home more food then an army of starving teenagers could eat. After she passed 300 pounds, however, she hit the wall. No matter how much she ate, she never got any heavier then 308. She felt like she was failing me and I got frustrated seeing her depressed. We gave up our goal and even put off planning our wedding. 

"Then one weekend, to try and cheer up, we came out here to visit friends and they brought us to your place for breakfast. Minka liked it so much that we came back for every meal that weekend, and a few snacks after clubbing. As we were leaving our friends’ house to go back home, Minka bent over to pick up her suitcase, and her pants split right down the seam. A check on the scale revealed she had ballooned up to 318 after the long weekend. We started looking for a place in Houston immediately. Now, almost two years later…..” Mario paused, stood up and started toward the kitchen. “You know what, she’s right out here. Why don’t I just show you in person my beautiful, happy bride to be, who you helped make a reality.”

After investing his time into the story, Austin felt compelled to follow Mario out to the pass-through, where he immediately spotted Minka, a glowing, raven-haired Asian cutie. In her seated position she looked like she was almost all belly. She was forced to sit a good three feet from the table because of her expansive waistline. It did not hinder her eating, as a shelf of blubber jutted out from under her, smallish for her size boobs, and created a nice place to set her plate. Her arms looked wider in circumference then they were in length and stuck out from her body almost at a ninety degree angle due to the large pockets of fat around them. Her face would have been perfectly round if not for the fact that her double chin was so thick that it bunched up into rolls around where the base of her neck should have been and the fat from her shoulders seemed to be expanding upward, fighting for space with all those chins. A short haircut revealed ridges of lard around the back of her neck and shoulders.

Her massive belly cascaded around what would have been her lap on all sides. In fact only her lower calves, layered with fat so thick it rolled down over her ankles, and her bloated oval-shaped feet were visible. Those feet dangled a good six inches above the ground, and looked bluish-gray in color, most likely from the weight of her belly limiting blood flow in her seated position. Her navy blue house dress was pulled tight across every fold and crease of her flesh, a tell-tale sign of recent weight gain.

“393 pounds on my 4’ 10” Minka, thanks to regular meals at your diner. Your meals are so good I don’t think she could stop eating here even if she tried. She gets mad if I don’t bring her here regularly,” Mario said proudly.

“And you are both happy about that?” Austin was still taking in Minka’s immense shape.

“I couldn’t be any happier. And Minka. Well you can ask her yourself. She’d be very grateful if you’d come out to meet her.”

Austin looked around the dining room. The dinner time crowd had all but cleared out. A few stragglers remained. “Sure.”

As Austin ventured out from the kitchen for the second time that day, Mario pointed out the other group members seated at Minka’s table. He went too fast for Austin to pick up the names, but he got the gist of their stories. A very athletic-looking redhead had been a closet FFA who had been starting to have problems in her five-year marriage to her college sweetheart. The two had been so career driven they had been starting to drift apart and the husband was close to a nervous breakdown, because of job stress.

A vacation to try and save their marriage found them stopping in for a fateful lunch at Austin’s, where the husband was instantly hooked on the delicious comfort food after limiting himself to bland health food up until that point. They relocated and the wife was able to find work very quickly, while the man was able to become a house husband, which allowed more visits to the diner. 

The result of a year of this domesticated lifestyle was seated next to the trim redhead. Over two hundred and fifty pounds of flabby, soft flesh, packed into a very snug-fitting golf shirt. A lot of the man’s weight showed up in his face. His cheeks had become so full they were pulling down into jowls, lying against his massive double chin that hid any sign of a neck. 

Across his chest where his pectoral muscles should have been were sacks of fat the size of overripe peaches, pulling the fabric of his shirt tight enough that his nipples were visible. His mammoth gut jutted both up and out in front of him as he was forced to lean back in the chair to allow for its size. A small strip of his belly was visible beneath the poorly fitted shirt. The pink, stretch-mark covered skin looked almost like that of a pregnant woman, save for a patch of hair around his belly button.

As Mario and Austin approached, the wife reached over and slowly, almost sensually, began massaging her mate’s distended gut. “Look, honey. It's Austin himself.” She looked up at the cook, grinning proudly as her husband seemed to be in a very content, semi-conscious state from overeating. “You’ll excuse my husband if he doesn’t get up. He’s due any day now.”

Mario chuckled. “You’ll have to come up with a new line soon, my dear. He’s starting to look well past due if you ask me.”

The lady’s hand slid up underneath a saggy man-boob. “Well, it’s almost a shame he’s not expecting. With a rack like this, the baby would eat very well.” She jostled her prone husband’s flabby man-mammaries for emphasis.

Not knowing what to say, Austin looked at the small glass of water in front of the redhead. “Nothing for you today?”

“I’m a strict vegan,” she explained, still batting her husband’s soft, bloated pectorals around his chest. “But don’t worry, he ate enough for both of us.” 

Across the table was another couple, too intent in cleaning their plates to do more then nod acknowledgment to Mario and Austin. They were both definitely chubby, but tiny in comparison to the rest of the table. Mario’s introduction of them was interrupted as Minka realized who Austin was. She went into a very excited frenzy. Unable to get up without assistance, she began bouncing up and down in her chair. The resulting jiggling and gyrations of her entire body had Austin wondering if the chair and her dress would be able to withstand the assault.

As he went over to her and gave her an awkward hug (Austin was not much of a hugger, but he made the effort if only to calm her down), she began chirping on and on about how she loved everything on the menu and how she hated going a day without at least one meal at the diner. Finally after she had calmed a bit, she looked at Mario.

“Did you ask him yet?”

“Now that he’s out here, you can ask him.” 

Minka looked up pleadingly at the cook and said, “Mario and I are finally planning our wedding and it would mean a lot to both of us if you would prepare the dinner at our reception.” 

“It would mean so much to us both,” Mario added, now standing behind his wife.

Austin did not really have to think about whether he could do it. He had prepared food for weddings before as a sous chef when he worked at a hotel. He really did not have to think about whether he wanted to do it either. Mario opening his eyes to the fact that there were a lot of people out there who not only did not mind gaining weight but found it attractive, along with Minka’s deep appreciation of his cooking made his answer easy. 

“You guys let me know when you get a date picked and I’m sure I’ll be able to work something out.”

After a few more minutes of excited squealing and bouncing by Minka, the group gathered up and headed out. Although a few orders began to accumulate at the pass through window, Austin stayed out in the dining room and watched Minka slowly shuffle to the door. Her jerky movements caused her tight dress to ride up so that by the time she exited the diner not only were most of her incredibly short, blubber-coated legs visible, but also a good portion of her belly apron that hung down past her knees was revealed. She either did not notice or did not care as she took the time and effort to turn and wave to the man that played a big part in her growing as large as she was. 

“For someone who didn’t even know what FA meant you sure seem very appreciative of my fiancée’s figure,” Mario said after Minka was safely out of earshot.

Austin shrugged. “She’s quite a catch.” 

“You know, I can’t wait until she reaches the new goal of 450 pounds,” Mario shared. Austin just smiled politely. The thought of the cute, bubbly Minka with more then 50 pounds added to her spherical form had him looking forward to hearing from the young couple. 

As Austin’s biggest fans left, Angel walked in right by them. She looked confused when she saw her boss out in the dining area. 

Having been a waitress at the diner for quite a while (second only to Bonnie in tenure) Angel had become somewhat comfortable in talking with the reclusive and seemingly odd cook, at least when Bonnie was gone and she had to. She had not made the same effort to get to know him as Bonnie did, but over time the two had developed something of a father-daughter relationship, due mostly to Angel’s youth and her headstrong nature.

“What are you doing out here?” she asked. “Are we getting inspected or something?” Angel was wearing a tank top that was almost entirely drenched in sweat. While the shear volume of food she ate while working caused her weight to steadily increase, that did not keep her from staying active. She was involved in just about every group sport that was played in the community, although the fake eyelashes and bright lipstick she wore made it obvious she participated mostly to meet boys. 

She had just come from her weekly basketball game. The damp white fabric was nearly see through, revealing a sports bra fitted snugly enough that bunches of tit flesh had escaped out the sides of the garment by her underarms. 

It was what she wore on her lower half that was really eye catching, a bright pink pair of biker shorts that not only brought out her honey-colored complexion, but made her 58” hips and ass look even larger. She had purposely found a pair that was tight enough to smooth out a good majority of the cellulite dimples but still allowed her disproportionately large backside to jiggle hypnotically when she ran or walked, or even sometimes when she was standing still. 

“Or did you learn to make balloon animals and now you play the clown for kids’ birthday parties that come in?” she smirked.

Austin gave her a somewhat disapproving look as she stopped in front of him, her thighs rippling as she did. He had always told her she should try to leave a little more to the imagination, especially when she came into the diner, but since he had called her in on short notice he kept his opinion of her shorts to himself.

“It’s ironic that someone who wears as much make-up as you to play basketball thinks I would make a good clown. Did you bring work clothes?”

“Yes. Don’t worry.” She held up a backpack. “This has to be the last night for this. Tomorrow I got a softball tournament and won’t be able to come in.”

“I know. I appreciate you doing this. If everything goes as planned this should be last night I’ll need you to help me out,” Austin assured.


----------



## Risible (Aug 22, 2007)

Oooooo, what happens next? That last chapter is a real cliff hanger!


----------



## elroycohen (Aug 25, 2007)

*Chapter Five - THE BONE YARD*

Roddy Milsworth owned and operated a successful strip club on Houston’s north side called The Bone Yard for as long as anybody could remember. He had developed a reputation for employing the most beautiful, well-endowed women around. He managed to do so with his fast talk and the legally questionable contracts he forced his dancers to sign. He also had an eye for spotting naïve, trusting young ladies. His business style did not make him many friends, but it made him successful enough that he always seemed to have wads of cash on hand, expensive cars and a plethora of girlfriends following him wherever he went.

Bonnie knew about Roddy all too well. A number of years ago she too had fallen victim to his false charm and flashy personality. She had fallen for it so hard, that for a short period of time the two were married.

Ten years ago a very buxom, statuesque Bonnie had caught Roddy’s eye while she waited tables at a truck stop. After a few compliments and the promise of a dinner at one the finer restaurants in town, Bonnie was enticed into the passenger seat of Roddy’s ’69 corvette, being felt up by the club owner at every stoplight. 

The younger, more trusting, Bonnie soon found herself inside a trendy eatery, feasting on expensive food and being served drink after drink while Roddy pushed papers in her face and told her all she to do was sign and she would never have to wait tables again. The innocent and very inebriated Bonnie signed without ever reading through the fine print, at the time thinking it was the best decision she ever made.

For a while it seemed like it was. With her red hair, large breasts and tall frame she quickly became a favorite at The Bone Yard. Her memorable look and ability to draw people to the club had Roddy paying her special attention. Most nights after she performed he lavished Bonnie with gifts, rich meals and lots of alcohol, followed by wild partying, more alcohol and sex.

One particular wild night found the couple trading vows at a drive-through chapel. It seemed like a good idea to the two of them at the time, mostly because of the ridiculous amount of alcohol they both had consumed.

The honeymoon was very short lived. With the constant drinking and eating at night followed by laying around during the day, Bonnie developed a prominent beer gut very quickly. Many of The Bone Yard’s patrons thought she was pregnant and the amount of money she made began to decrease. Decreasing profits and an increasing waistline soon revealed Roddy’s very short temper to the young Bonnie. He would berate her horribly about her pot belly, screaming at her in front of the other dancers and sometimes customers. It got bad enough that Bonnie eventually just left one day. She filed for an annulment of their marriage and did not see Roddy again, until…..

About three weeks ago at a sports bar Bonnie was having drinks with friends and Roddy was making a rare trip away from his club to recruit naïve young girls as dancers. He saw her first and had a waitress bring over two huge platters of riblets to her table. When she looked around confused, Roddy sauntered over and said in voice loud enough for most people around to hear, “I knew you would be depressed after I left you, but I didn’t think you’d eat yourself to the size of a house. I had them bring you some food because you looked so hungry, but I suppose you always look hungry.”

The utter shock on her face fueled Roddy’s nastiness even more and he continued with a good five minutes of insults that focused on Bonnie’s excess weight. He even went so far as to firmly pat his former wife on her cottage cheese-textured arm, causing an extended period of jiggling. When he finished he crossed his arms and grinned from ear to ear, thinking he had just crushed his former wife emotionally.

Bonnie was not crushed, however. After she got over the shock of seeing her abusive ex, she waited for him to finish his tirade and then shot back immediately with an even longer barrage of one-liners that centered mostly on Roddy’s small penis and lack of sexual prowess, but also covered things like his receding hairline and pock-marked skin.

The crowd that had been mostly silent during Roddy’s tirade seemed to take Bonnie’s side and cheered, and some even clapped when she responded. This did not sit well with Roddy, but with what seemed like an entire bar full of people against him, he was forced to slink out the bar defeated. Due to his emotionally unhinged personality, Roddy stewed on the incident for days, getting progressively more upset and angry. Finally he came up with a plan that he was sure would have Bonnie crying, down on her knees begging for forgiveness.

Roddy tracked down his former bride’s number and called her saying he would sue her for breach of contract if she did not comply with a few demands he had. The contract Bonnie had signed all those years ago in a half-drunken stupor was coming back to haunt her. She did not remember a thing on that contract and she knew very little about the legal system. Roddy knew this and used her lack of knowledge to his advantage. He made some grandiose threats he knew he could not back up, but he was fairly certain she would be too scared to call him out on his claims. 

He was right. Bonnie was terrified she could lose all she worked for to the crooked club owner, but she was also very frightened Austin would learn of her past. She was worried that knowledge would change his opinion of her, so she reluctantly agreed to do whatever Roddy asked.

That brings us to the Bone Yard.

Even by dive bar standards The Bone Yard was a disaster. The bar counter was a mess of peeling paint and worn laminate. The barstools that were still attached were covered in an indescribable dark filth. The floor was made up of creaky rotting wood boards, on top of which a collection of mismatched folding chairs and decades-old picnic tables were randomly placed, most of which faced the stage. Obviously deteriorating, but still the best maintained thing in the bar, the stage was a mix of bright, colorful lights and brass poles. Numerous stagelights shown down on the one reason people packed into the bar nightly; the gorgeous array of women who danced around the stage topless.

As Bonnie waddled into the bar, two very generously endowed women were performing on stage. It was a routine that had one of the impossibly gorgeous women packed into a bright orange pair of shorts. A loose-fitting orange sweatshirt, cut so that it barely covered the woman’s basketball-sized tits, had “Prisoner #69” written across the front in black marker. The bleached blonde was running around the stage as fast as her four-inch high platform heels would allow, the large mounds under her shirt bobbing up and down as she did.

Following her around the stage was the second woman, her waist-length hair colored in streaks of pink and black, dressed in skin-tight black pants and chunky platform combat boots. A white button-up blouse was tied just above her well-defined abs; the low neckline revealed breasts that were more natural looking then her co-star’s, but still quite large. A shiny badge and police hat completed the sexy officer look. 

The pair pranced around the stage until the police officer got hold of the prisoner’s shirt and with a dramatic tug ripped the garment off the lady’s colossal boobs. Feigning embarrassment, the blonde tried desperately to cross her arms over her amazing rack, with little success.

Bonnie had seen the routine countless times, so she continued through the bar to a door behind the stage that led to the dressing room. She did notice with some glee that the prisoner's abs, that had just two weeks ago had been very chiseled and defined, were now hidden by a thin layer of pudge. Bonnie had recommended the diner to the dancer just over a week ago and the young lady had since been skipping workouts to go have slices of peanut-butter fudge cheesecake at Austin’s.

The dressing room was in worse shape than the rest of the bar. Countless rusted-out lockers lined the wall with narrow, rotting wood benches in front of them. A few dirty, cracked mirrors hung on the wall near the door.

Bonnie ambled in and plopped down on a section of bench she knew from experience could hold her weight; the narrow strip of wood pressed uncomfortably into her wide ass. Her entrance interrupted Roddy’s lecturing of a group of young woman who danced at the bar. They were lined up against their lockers with almost military precision, as Roddy had them do every night. Their expressions reminded Bonnie of a deer in headlights as they listened to his nonsensical rant as he paced back and fourth. 

He looked at Bonnie in disgust while she shifted uncomfortably on the bench.

“Take a good look ladies,” he yelled, gesturing toward Bonnie. “If you don’t listen to me and do as I say, this is what your future holds.”

Bonnie took in the image of the man she had once married; a short, balding, middle-aged troll, dressed in an odd combination of tight denim pants and a baggy silk shirt. His greasy handlebar mustache framed an angry scowl and tobacco-stained teeth. 

Behind him his current girlfriend, Tashia, stood watching her man with wild-eyed excitement. Tashia’s towering 6’ frame looked even taller in her stripper boots (she was easily a full head taller then Roddy). A ridiculously tight mini skirt showed off her long, toned legs that widened slightly at the hips and then tapered back to a paltry 22-inch waist. Her exotic chocolate complexion shimmered with sparkly make-up.

“Now that the cow’s here, you girls better help get her ready. She has to perform in twenty minutes.” Roddy pointed at two of the ladies, who immediately scurried over to Bonnie.

Roddy’s plan had been to make Bonnie dance at the club like she used to. He was certain the humiliation of showcasing her massively obese body on stage would shatter her emotionally and he could enjoy the view of his whale of an ex who thought she could get the better of him groveling in his club.

That did not happen. Although it was very tough for Bonnie both physically and emotionally, she refused to let the overbearing Roddy see her give in. She had been able to tough it out, but now, going on over a week of working days at the diner while dancing nights for Roddy; Bonnie was starting to wonder how much longer she could make it.

A petite young brunette with cantaloupe-sized breasts and a spritely little blonde with a beautiful golden skin tone began Bonnie’s stage prep. They helped Bonnie out of her tight-fitting sweats. Underneath was her costume. A string bikini top, so skimpy the straps dug deeply into her shoulders and completely disappeared around her sides and back. The triangles that would easily cover D-size breasts barely even covered the wide, dark areolas of Bonnie’s cartoonishly huge and still somehow very spherical shaped boobs. The bright yellow fabric drew attention to the portions of deep purple areole that were visible around the undersized top.

Thigh-high fishnet stockings covered Bonnie’s lower half. The material seemed unnaturally stretched by her immensely stout legs and had to be clipped to her lace panties to keep from rolling down her soft thighs. 

The helpers stuffed Bonnie’s already swollen feet into a pair of bright white platform heels that could barely be laced around her thick ankles.

The girls then brought out three bottles of baby oil to rub Bonnie down with. The girls seem to enjoy the feel of Bonnie’s soft, pliable skin, so they took great care in rubbing her down, making sure every jiggling roll of blubber and every cascading flap of fat was slick and shiny. They spent a great deal of time on Bonnie’s amazing tits. The dancers giggled as Bonnie unconsciously bite her lower lip when they meticulously rubbed and pinched her sensitive nipples to stiffness. These were very cute and small in comparison to the huge sacks of flesh they pointed out from. Her large areolas also swelled as a result of all the attention, to the point that they almost looked like they would pop the tiny bikini top right off.

Bonnie tried to make a small positive out her unfavorable situation and closed her eyes to try and fantasize her way out of the dingy strip bar during her rub down. In her mind she visualized that it was Austin running his hands over every inch of her supple body. 

After the oil, some fresh nail polish and bright red lipstick, Bonnie looked amazing.

“You’re ready to go, doll,” the brunette squeaked.

The first few steps were always tough. Without being able to see her feet Bonnie had to judge the steps she took in the platforms by feel. Even after she got the hang of the unnatural footware, the stilted motion they caused resulted in her watery flesh wobbling and bouncing uncontrollably. The lack of support under her breasts meant that her lower back bore the full strain of her heavy fun bags and exposed belly with every weighty flop.

Once out on stage with the music blaring and the intense lights glaring at her, she used the few moves she could still do to entertain the crowd. The jumping jack was usually first, as it was harder to do after she got tired. Bonnie would attempt a jump, although she never would actually leave the ground. The stress on her overtaxed knees was intense, but the resulting slapping of her abundant chest against her chins and then down against her belly created quite a stir amongst the hard to please crowd. A few spins around the pole was followed by a little shimmy to the music.

Most of the reactions Bonnie received for her dancing had been pretty favorable. Her enormous rack and long, flowing strawberry blonde hair had a good deal to do with it. However, the unique spectacle of a morbidly obese stripper gyrating around on stage seemed to be drawing a number of loyal fans. Word of mouth had spread quickly and soon after her first performance, and the club became a hotspot for FAs whenever Bonnie was set to dance. The fact infuriated Roddy to no end, since his intent was that she would be booed offstage. 

The crowd tonight was the usual group of regulars who had been enjoying Bonnie’s abundant charms night in and night out. Lots of loud cheering people lined the stage, while the quieter ones who preferred to stay low profile sat along the back wall.

There were a couple of newcomers tonight back along that wall that caught Bonnie’s eye. A man in a hoody pulled up to hide his face seemed very interested in Bonnie as she danced. He seemed to be intently looking into her eyes, however, which was unusual for Bone Yard patrons. As Bonnie continued her routine the man seemed oddly familiar to her, even though she could not make out any of his physical features.

Seated next to the new stranger was a man that attracted Bonnie’s attention for a different reason; he was so large that he needed two of the folding chairs to sit on. A mountain of blubber, the guy had to weigh over 400 pounds. Despite his massive size he was exceptionally well dressed; a very expensive custom-made suit covered his acres of flesh.

Bonnie was so distracted by the strange new admirers that she almost missed the point in the song where she swung around with her backside to the audience and shook her hips so that her bulbous ass cheeks and burgeoning thigh cheese clapped together loudly in beat with the music. She just made it and enjoyed a nice little applause from the crowd for her efforts.

The noise brought Roddy out from the back room. He scowled at Bonnie from the doorway as the music ended and a new song started. 

The start of the second song was usually when Bonnie whipped off the skimpy little string bikini top and reveal her jugs in all their glory to the salivating audience. Tonight she was nearly frozen in place as she watched the mysterious hooded man storm over toward Roddy and engage in a heated argument. Bonnie could only see the back off the stranger, but Roddy’s face was beet red with anger. Instead of having the bouncer kick the man out of the bar like Bonnie assumed he would, he simply turned back into the dressing room. 

Upon seeing Roddy retreat backstage, the suited behemoth laboriously lifted his mass out of the two chairs and followed the club owner where normally no one but employees were allowed.

Bonnie watched as the hooded stranger walked toward the stage, seemingly coming right at her. She felt very vulnerable, knowing she had no hope of running and hiding in the unsteady platforms. As the man got closer, the way he moved and his tall, lean build still seemed very familiar to Bonnie. By the time he maneuvered through the crowd, which was beginning to get restless, and stepped up onto the stage, she knew exactly who it was before he pulled down his hood.

She was relieved and shocked all at the same time to see Austin. Relieved that there was a friendly face that was not leering at her or judging her, and shocked by the fact that since he was here, he must have known for a while at least that she had been lying to him about her nighttime activities.

Amidst all the confusion and chaos Austin had a very calm, friendly demeanor to him as he laid his hands on Bonnie’s oiled shoulders and leaned across her expansive bosom to whisper to her.

“As much as I was really looking forward to the second song of your set, I’m afraid I’m going to have to interrupt so we can take care of some business with your ex.” 

“How did you find out?” Bonnie stammered.

“I followed you last night. The bouncer filled in what I wasn’t able to figure out after I slipped him a couple Ben Franklins,” Austin answered.

Austin ushered her through the crowd, whose attention had been diverted from the disturbance by the return of the “policewoman” and “prisoner” from earlier hopping back on stage and twirling around topless to some loud music.

It was much quieter in the changing room. The young dancers who had been wide eyed and frightened before, now stood around gaping at their once irate boss, slumped on a bench with his head down. 

The large suit-clad patron had put two more chairs together to sit down on.

“Mr. Milsworth,” Austin started right in as he walked through the door. “I don’t want to waste everybody’s time so I’ll get right to it. I had your very helpful bouncer get me a copy of the contract you have every one of your dancers sign before you hire them.”

He walked over to the seated Roddy as he spoke, taking out a copy of the contract from his back pocket. Roddy kept his head down as if he knew all too well what Austin was leading up to. “I thought it was going to take an awful lot to figure out a way around this iron-clad legal document, so I called in a favor from my good friend, Mr. Riono, who happens to be an attorney up in New York.” Austin gestured to the fat man taking up two folding chairs with his extra-cushiony ass. “He took one look at this and do you know what he said?” Austin paused dramatically but neither Roddy, his dancers, Tashia, who was standing frozen with shock against the wall, nor Bonnie said anything.

“It’s garbage,” Riono broke the silence. “Not even worth the paper it’s printed on. I doubt very highly that you had anyone with any legal knowledge help you with that at all,” he continued as Austin shredded the document for emphasis. “The only way it could be any less official is if was written in crayon.”

“So that’s the end of that.” Austin sprinkled the shreds of paper over the still slumped Roddy’s head. “You girls are free to go. If you choose to keep working here you might find things a bit different from now on.”

The ladies quickly got their things and headed out. Hushed whispers of “Thank goodness,” and “I can’t wait” could be heard as they headed toward the door.

“You know, I hate to be the bearer of bad news and send you girls off like this,” Austin grinned a little mischievously. “So why don’t you ladies swing by my place downtown whenever you’re in the mood for some good food. Tell &#8216;em Austin sent you, and you’ll get hooked up.”

There was a buzz as the dancers left. “I’ve heard it’s really good. We should stop there now,” could be heard from the cheerful group.

“Do you mean me too?” a jittery Tashia asked.

Austin pictured the sultry beauty with a few more pounds packed onto her svelte hips and answered, “Sure. If you go make sure you ask for the double fudge brownie pie. I think you’d really enjoy it.”

Tashia scampered out into the parking lot without so much as glancing at her boyfriend.

Austin walked over to Mr. Riono and grabbed the overcoat the lawyer had been carrying under his arm. He walked it over to Bonnie and draped it over her shoulders. 

“You need a ride home?” he asked.

She nodded, thinking it would be Austin that would take her home.

“Riono’s car is outside, he can take you home.” He looked over at his friend. “Darren, you want to drop her off on your way? I’ll finish up with our friend here.”

Darren nodded and lifted himself off the creaking chairs. 

“Austin. Don’t do anything stupid, now. He’s not worth it.” Bonnie gripped Austin's arm firmly.

“We are just going to discuss his business future here in Houston. Falsifying legal documents is a very serious offense,” Austin replied loud enough so the dejected club owner could hear. “Now seriously, go home and rest. Take tomorrow off; take the day after that off if you need it.”

Bonnie nodded and started to turn to leave, but then turned back around. “Austin,” she said.

“What?”

She leaned in quickly and kissed him smack on the lips and then hurriedly waddled out the side door.

Out in the parking lot, Bonnie and Darren got into the back of the attorney’s black limo. The car sank noticeably as the hefty pair settled into their seats. Bonnie took up most of the back bench while Darren’s wide body filled up even more space along the side bench. 

“He must really care for you,” Darren broke the slightly uncomfortable silence.

“You’d never know by talking to him,” Bonnie shrugged.

“He’s seems to be getting better with his social skills. Back at his restaurant in New York he’d go weeks without saying anything to anyone. For him to call me up and ask for a favor is huge for him.”

“I suppose,” Bonnie shrugged again. “He’s still got a ways to go yet. I’m just sorry you had to come all this way for nothing.”

“Oh, it won’t be for nothing. My plane doesn’t leave until Thursday. I think I’ll be spending most of that time in the diner catching up on all the meals I’ve missed since he closed down the place back home,” Darren said with a gleam in his eye.

Bonnie didn't know what to say. It didn't look like Mr. Riono had missed many meals at all.

“My wife will be happy. She’s been complaining I’ve been wasting away to nothing since he left.” Darren patted his substantial belly.

“Oh really?”

“Yeah. I’ve dropped over 150 pounds since I haven’t been able to eat the lunch and dinners at his restaurant every day.”

Bonnie’s eyes widened as she tried to picture the already overstuffed attorney with a whole human being's worth of fat clinging onto his body.

“In fact, I’m going right to the diner after I drop you off. I hope he doesn’t take too long with that Roddy scum. I’m really looking forward to a big piece of his authentic Italian lasagna."

_Story continued in post 13 of this thread_


----------



## fattyloving frank (Aug 28, 2007)

Another grand-slam. I hope to read a few more chapters before this ends.


----------



## elroycohen (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks. Glad you like it.

There are some more chapters to come. The next couple focus more on Angel then they do on Bonnie and Austin.


----------



## elroycohen (Aug 30, 2007)

Chapter Six - THE NEW HIRE

“It’s so cute. They’re like a couple of school kids.”

“I’m glad you think it’s cute. You haven’t had to watch it for the last week.”

Angel and Rhonda stood behind the counter; Angel looking out over the busy morning rush, Rhonda peeking back through the pass-through at Bonnie and Austin who were obviously flirting with each other while Austin worked the grill.

“Why do you say that? Have they finally started dating?” Rhonda asked, as she watched Bonnie slowly wipe Austin’s sweaty forehead with a portion of her t-shirt.

“They’d never admit it even if they were. Last week though, he called me in a couple nights so he could leave for a while,” Angel explained, still looking over the crowded tables.

Rhonda’s eyes widened. “You think it was to go meet Bonnie? That’s so sweet.”

“Whatever,” Angel scoffed.

Rhonda was a friend of Angel's who had begun working part-time at the diner some eight months ago. The then full-figured African-American whose exaggerated hour-glass shape attracted a lot of double takes from men quickly found her willpower was no match for the constant access to rich, delicious foods. Within six months of employment she found her formally soft size 16 frame ballooning quite nicely into a billowing size 22. The hourglass was no more, but since she possessed not only a heaving pair of DDs, but also a constantly jiggling mass of butt, the men easily overlooked her prominent pouch of a belly.

“What’s got you so grumpy?” Rhonda asked her friend.

“That guy I was seeing from the club, I found out he’s engaged,” Angel explained.

“The Cuban with the purple car?”

“No. I’m talking about the white guy, with the sideburns. Anyway, his friend tells me about his fiancée last night and then five minutes later, he’s hitting on me, and I know he has a girlfriend.”

“Wow. You haven’t had much luck with men lately,” Rhonda said, while refilling a few drinks for customers at the counter.

“Tell me about it. On top of that there’s some new girl coming in today that I have to train.”

***

Angel was on break when the trainee came in. One pie plate was pushed aside and had been cleaned of any remains of the generous portion, double layer strawberry-rhubarb pie. A second plate with an extra creamy slice of French silk pie was half gone, and Angel was only five minutes into her break.

Angel’s recent frustrations with men in the past weeks had her indulging even more than usual on the decadent desserts served by the diner. The result had her weight climbing over 270 with her backside swelling to unbelievable proportions.

As Bonnie escorted the new hire, Angel turned her attention away from the sugary slice long enough to get a look at the young woman. She was a wiry little thing, not much older than Angel. Her hair was dyed a very unnatural shade of silver. A sickly, pale complexion coupled with way too much eye shadow gave her a very ghostly look.

The most notable thing about the new young waitress was that almost every exposed inch of skin below her chin was covered in tattoos. A colorful tapestry of flowers, hearts and skulls wove its way up her neck. Her thin arms were decorated with images ranging from a pin-up girl leaning against a classic car to vampire bats impaled with daggers. Names and sayings written in everything from intricate calligraphy to graffiti-type lettering intertwined all the way down onto the backs of her hands. Her scrawny legs, while not quite as filled in with ink as the rest of her, had cartoon characters and wild animals permanently on display.

As she approached the binging Angel, whose cheeks bulged out from the large bites she forked past her lips, the pencil-thin new hire smiled widely, revealing blindingly white teeth. 

“Emily, this is Angel. She’ll be training you today.” Bonnie started the introductions. “Angel, this is the new girl, Emily. She’ll be following you around today.”

As Bonnie spoke, Angel could not help but notice from her seated position that Bonnie’s shorts were unbuttoned. Between the separated fasteners Angel got a glimpse of the overworked control top hose Bonnie poured her burgeoning midsection into. From the looks of it, control top or not, her bloated gut was not going to allow those shorts to close anytime soon.

"_Probably from sitting back in the kitchen all day, flirting with Austin while she stuffs her face with cookies and guzzles chocolate milk,"_ Angel thought to herself. She did not mean to be resentful, especially towards Bonnie, but her current mood had her holding a grudge against anyone who was having better luck with men than she was.

As Bonnie shuffled back over to the grill, Emily sat down across from Angel.

“It’s a man isn’t it?” she stated matter of factly.

“What?” Angel asked through a mouthful of pie.

“The way you’re tearing into that dessert it has to be because of something some man did.” Although presumptuous and intrusive, Emily had a very friendly, good-natured manner that caused Angel to lower her guard a little.

“I seem to be attracted to the wrong kind of man lately.” Angel followed her words with another hunk of pie. 

“Believe me, honey, there is no right kind of man.” There was a hint of a fading New Jersey accent in Emily’s voice. “Don’t let me interrupt your break. Please finish your pie.”

Thrown off by Emily’s forwardness, Angel gobbled down a few more forkfuls in silence before gathering herself enough to start the training.

“You get meals free here. So whatever you want just tell Bonnie and she’ll have Austin make it.” Angel pointed with her fork to towards the grill.

“I wish I had tits like that,” Emily said, looking toward Bonnie. “Any back pain would be so worth the power that comes with a huge rack.” Shifting her gaze back to Angel, she abruptly reached out and collected a pie crumb from the corner of Angel’s mouth with a long black fingernail. She let out a low moan as she sucked it off her finger tip. “Mmmmmm. That’s amazing. Remind me to get that for my break,” she purred in a slightly flirty tone.

At a loss for how to respond, Angel decided to take the rookie out onto the floor and show her the ropes.

She did not need much showing. Emily’s over-the-top friendliness and non-stop talking went over very well with the customers. She gossiped with the ladies and flirted with the guys. She was great at reading people; she seemed to know when to pull back when her chattiness might make people uncomfortable and when to go all out. She handled the orders without a pad, just by memory, and got it right every time. When it came time for Angel and Emily to break for lunch, Emily’s attitude had grown on Angel and the two were talking and giggling like a couple of old friends.

“So you really never waitressed before? Because you’re taking to it pretty well," Angel commented.

“No, never. I worked at my brother’s record shop, until he sold it to go back to school. I think it’s the interaction. Anything to do with people, I enjoy doing.”

The pair sat down to two huge bowls of Austin’s special three cheese macaroni, two tall glasses of chocolate milkshakes and two huge chunks of homemade carrot cake surrounded by scoops of creamy vanilla ice cream. The two bonded as they ate, at first just about little things, like where they liked to shop and what music they liked.

Then Emily steered the conversation back to Angel’s recent guy problems. Angel was so intently opening up about her inability to find a decent man that she did not notice Emily subtly adding to her already large portions of food. Emily so cleverly hid her actions that Angel had no idea she had finished her lunch and over half of her new friend's. Emily watched with a big grin during the course of the meal as the corpulent young Latina’s legs instinctively spread apart to allow for her swelling belly to settle more comfortably. Having no idea how much she ate, Angel was a little confused at her feeling of extreme fullness.

“I’m sorry. I’ve just been complaining about boys this whole time,” she apologized, rubbing her bloated tummy.

“No need to be sorry. I know exactly what you’re going through.” Emily pushed the last couple bites of cake around her plate. “I really can’t finish this. Do you want it?”

Angel was not too full to scoop the remainder right into her mouth, while Emily watched admiringly.

“You know what you need? You need to go out and blow off some steam tonight,” Emily proposed. “You should go out dancing with my friends and me.”

“I’d have to skip volleyball tonight, but sure, it sounds like fun,” Angel agreed.

As the two finished their lunch and headed back out to work, Austin waited for them to get out of earshot before asking, “What’s the story with the new girl?”

“What do you mean?” Bonnie took another bite of the chocolate chip- macadamia nut cookie she had been snacking on.

“She just seems kind of odd.”

“Because of the tattoos?”

“I’m not sure what it is. Probably nothing. Never mind.”

“Back to what we were talking about before,” Bonnie smiled slyly. “Is saving a poor girl from a slimy ex-husband the only reason you’d ever take a night off from the diner?”

Austin flashed a knowing grin. “What other reason would I have to take a night off?” 

“Maybe if you had a date to go on?” Bonnie seductively licked a half-melted chocolate chip off her lip.

Austin continued to play dumb. “I don’t know anyone who would go on a date with me. Do you?”

“Depends on if you like good girls or bad girls,” Bonnie played along. 

Standing by the grill most of the day had caused Bonnie to sweat even more then usual. Her t-shirt was all but soaked, clinging tightly to her snug-fitting bra and outlining every inch of her soft, sagging belly.

“Yes,” Austin answered.

“I know a good girl who has some bad tendencies,” Bonnie teased, inching closer to the cook.

“How do you mean?”

“Well, she’ll be pretty well behaved on the first couple dates. You might only get a kiss when you drop her off.” Bonnie moved in really close, resting her cookie crumb-covered hands on Austin’s firm pectorals. “But if you get a third date it means she knows you’re worth her time and she’ll let you come up to her place and…” Bonnie moved her lips right next to Austin’s ear and whispered very descriptively what sensual acts awaited the lucky recipient of a third date. As she whispered a definite bulge from Austin’s crotch pressed firmly into Bonnie’s stomach. As she pulled back Bonnie looked deeply into Austin’s eyes. “Then on the fourth date….”

“Th-There’s more?” a dumbfounded Austin interrupted.

“Oh, yeah. The third date’s nothing compared to the fourth date. Then she knows she’s comfortable with the guy and really lets loose.”

“How’s that?” Austin anxiously asked.

Bonnie leaned in again, her aroused nipples pressing through her bra into Austin’s chest. She breathlessly whispered what x-rated events awaited a man who made it as far as a fourth date. 

Without realizing what he was doing, Austin gripped Bonnie’s pliable shoulders and pulled her into him. 

Bonnie teasingly shimmied slightly, causing her belly rolls to jiggle against his stiff member. As she pulled back, she let her hand gently slide down Austin’s chest, over his firm stomach just above his beltline before stopping.

“You think this girl would say yes if I asked her out?” a very aroused Austin asked.

“You might get a date or two. I can’t guarantee a third.” Bonnie suddenly broke contact and picked up another cookie off the nearby counter. “Depends on much you impress her.”
_
Story continued in post 22 of this thread_


----------



## mdy73 (Aug 31, 2007)

So nice to read such story. Every time i search for next part...


----------



## Tement (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm loving this story. It's gonna end up historical around these parts, I know it.


----------



## Risible (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm really enjoying it too. EC, what's your writing background?


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 1, 2007)

It's very nice of all of you to say such nice things. I'm just glad to hear people are following the story.

I wrote a lot in college after I discovered this genre. Some friends with similar interests would throw out a topic and those of us that wrote would all create our own individual story. The ones that didn't write would be our critics.

Since college I've continued writing as a hobby, when an idea strikes me. 

ec


----------



## fattyloving frank (Sep 1, 2007)

You've definitely got skill, that's for sure. I especially like the episodic nature of this story. It's like a TV series or something. Lots of characters, lots going on. Very good work.


----------



## hydraman18 (Sep 1, 2007)

I can tell that you have not only training, but some considerable natural talent for writing as well. You have constructed a smooth, clear narrative and use excellent descriptive language for both characters and setting. All of your writing skills are excellent but I would say that those are your primary strengths. Excellent work, can't wait to see more.


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 2, 2007)

I hate to post again without having more story, but I wanted to voice my appreciation for the praise that has been posted since I last logged on. I appreciate every word of it. 

Just to clarify. When I said I wrote in college, the writing was just for fun and not part my schooling. I was a business major and never got any schooling in writing. I'd hate to mislead anybody into thinking I know more then I do.

Thanks again.

ec


----------



## Observer (Sep 2, 2007)

You're doing just fine - just keep up the good work.


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 3, 2007)

*Chapter 7 - GIRLS NIGHT OUT*

“Angel, this is Timber and Fawn. Guys this is Angel, my new co-worker.” Emily made the introductions as best she could given the loud music blaring over the club’s speakers. The girls were standing next to the bar sipping martinis and gently swaying to the music.

Timber was a striking looking woman. Her braided hair was colored neon pink and tonight she had picked everything she wore to match exactly. Everything from her lipstick and nail color to her leather mini-skirt and tube top was the same bright pink as her hair. Her skin was a deep caramel color, and unlike Emily she had no noticeable tattoos. Instead her skin was decorated with severe muscle definition on just about every exposed area.

Fawn did not have any of the firm muscle tone her friend did; in fact she appeared quite soft and voluptuous. Her full hour-glass shape and platinum blonde hair gave off a very Marilyn Monroe vibe. She wore a form-fitting v-neck sweater that showcased her large chest and slight pouch of a belly.

The two girls were very friendly, and like Emily, very affectionate. After a few drinks Angel became very comfortable with the trio and began having a good time. When they hit the dance floor, Timber and Fawn created a scene as they danced very erotically with each other; men clogged the dance floor to gawk at the dirty dancing on display. A few brave ones tried to join in, only to be met with dirty looks and sent back to watch with everyone else. 

After some time Emily began dancing the same way with Angel. Whether it was the high number of drinks she had let her three companions buy her, or the feeling of power she got by being watched by the crowd of drunk, horny men, Angel really got into it. She would rub her wobbly rear end, which was packed into a figure-hugging pair of low-rise jeans, against Emily while her companion spanked her repeatedly, sending tidal waves of flesh vibrating all the way down her thighs.

The night soon became a blur as not only were her friends keeping her with a full drink in one hand, but guys started buying her drinks to try and win her attention. She was vaguely aware the girls were becoming more and more affectionate with her. Emily always had a hand on her thigh or her ass, while Timber or Fawn would massage her back while they waited in line for drinks and rub her feet when they took a break from dancing. Her friends also became very protective of the young Angel; they angrily chased off men who tried to talk with her or press up next to her on the dance floor. 

Eventually they decided to head to another club and Angel had to lean on her friends to keep walking in a straight line. They stopped to buy Angel a large slice of greasy pizza before hitting the next dance spot. Angel was in heaven, with all the attention she was getting from men along with the strong drinks and junk food; all her vices were being satisfied at once.

After three more clubs and two more fast food joints it was finally bar time. Angel was very drunk from the endless stream of drinks and very bloated from all the between bar snacks she had allowed the girls to feed her. Her jeans, which had fit like a glove at the beginning of the night, now were skin tight, with a thick roll of belly hanging over the front and a good portion of her prominent butt cheeks rising up like bread dough in the back. The pants had become tight enough that even bending at the knee was difficult. Angel resembled an over-inflated blow-up doll as she waddled stiff legged down the street. Her chubby hands gripped the back of Emily’s shoulders as she struggled to keep her balance. 

“I’m starving,” Timber announced.

“Yeah we need to get something to eat,” Fawn agreed.

“We could go to the diner,” Angel offered, slurring almost every word.

One cab ride later, the ladies were seated in a corner booth at Austin’s. Amber greeted them and turned in their rather large order to Austin who was so distracted with writing checks for bills he had been putting off and keeping up with cleaning the kitchen, he did not even realize who it was.

Amber brought out Emily’s order of chocolate chip pancakes, Timber’s order of toffee cheesecake, Fawn’s double bacon cheeseburger with onion rings and Angel’s Philly cheesesteak, waffle fries and apple pie.

Angel was the only one who began eating. The three other began attending to their new friend. Timber, who was seated next to her, tenderly rubbed the back of Angel’s neck. Fawn slid her hand underneath Angel’s distended gut and undid the button on her jeans, allowing her stuffed paunch to spread onto her lap. Emily was helping feed her by shoveling forkfuls from everyone else’s plate, in between the large mouthfuls Angel was cramming down her gullet on her own.

Angel was completely content. “Oh wow. This feels amazing,” she moaned.

“Has any man ever treated you like this?” Emily asked.

“No. Never,” she replied.

“It takes a woman to understand exactly what a woman needs to feel pampered and appreciated,” Timber chimed in.

The erotic massage and uninhibited gluttony continued. The three girls were actually able to watch Angel’s belly swell with each decadent bite. Her taut stomach pressed firmly into the edge of the table and then engulfed it as every last morsel of food was lovingly placed into her mouth. Without even realizing it Angel had trapped herself in the booth with her own expanding waistline. She was wedged in so tightly she could not budge an inch. Fawn rubbed some grease from the cheeseburger plate on to her palm and transferred it to Angel’s pronounced midsection to allow her to slide slowly to the edge of the bench. 

Emily and her friends helped the overstuffed, and still very drunk, Angel back to her apartment, where they were able to help her out of her binding clothing and into her bed before she passed out.

“Isn’t she gorgeous?” Emily whispered as she admired the blubbery, half-naked young woman. “She’s like a walking ode to gluttony and excess, letting her appetite run unchecked, as it should be. It would have been a shame if a man had ruined her.”

“You keep feeding her like that and she won’t be a walking ode to gluttony for long,” Timber snickered.

“Let’s go. She needs her rest.”

_Story continued in post 23 of this thread_


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 10, 2007)

*Chapter 8 - A GROWING ATTRACTION*

Emily’s feelings for Angel were completely genuine. While her outward expression of her affection seemed misguided, to say the least, it was unfortunately the only way she knew how to express her love for someone.

She had learned it from her mother. Her mom had showed this all or nothing style of love to Emily’s worthless drunk of a father. Instead of food, her mother showered the withered, jobless little man with his favorite vices - beer and cigarettes. She lived in a self-induced fear that if her man was ever not satisfied he would leave her. Emily’s father quickly realized he could take advantage of the inexplicably love-struck woman and did exactly that for years. Emily’s mother worked herself to exhaustion every day to cater to her lover. 

As the relationship eventually turned sour and Emily’s dad ended up returning her mother's loyal, but unhealthy, love by becoming abusive, Emily was taken by her older brother as far away as he could get her from the Newark trailer park, but not before her mother’s obsessive style of affection was permanently ingrained in Emily’s head. 

She took that smothering love into relationship after relationship. She wore her heart on her sleeve and provided as well as she could to every sinful want and desire her boyfriends had. That suffocating style, combined with her very poor choice in men, always ended in heartbreak and eventually ended with a near felony being added to her record when a particularly immoral older man sent her on a trip to pick him up some very illegal drugs. Sitting in a holding cell for three days caused Emily to swear off men forever at the tender age of eighteen.

Five years of dating woman has not had Emily faring much better. While her girlfriends had been less apt to take advantage of her, the women she dated quickly grew weary of Emily catering to their desires whether they wanted her to or not.

Timber and Fawn had found her overbearing love cute, only because it had not been aimed in their direction. They befriended her and had been there for her through many an unhappy ending.

Angel however was shaping up to be very different. 

Angel continued to go out with the girls almost every night for weeks, long after most girls had grown annoyed of Emily. She loved the feeling of being someone’s main priority and spoiled beyond belief. She had a lot in common with her new friends and looked forward to the time she spent with them. 

She also loved the way her new companions toyed with men and flaunted their sexuality, although in the back of her mind she was beginning to wonder if the open affection they showed toward each other and her was more then just a show for the boys. Either way she had become quite comfortable with it. She even began reciprocating as much, if not more, affection towards Emily. Most often times, the two were holding hands, if they were not groping at each other playfully. After a couple weeks it became just the two of them hanging out, flirting, eating and drinking.

Of course Angel’s decadence, along with blowing off her sporting events in favor of late night partying, came at a price. Her weight climbed at a blistering pace. Just over a month after meeting Emily, Angel was mere single digits from passing the 300-pound mark. It happened so quickly she had no idea, and was still trying to pack her growing ass into the same uniform shorts she had worn thirty days ago. The image was almost comical; she looked like an overstuffed sausage about to pop. 

The seams of the stressed shorts strained terribly as she sat down at the break table before her shift. Emily had a large plate of beef- and cheese-filled breakfast burritos, along with an enormous, gooey cinnamon roll with extra icing waiting for the object of her affection. 

Looking at the delectable feast, yet feeling the waistband of her shorts digging into her flesh, Angel knew she had to change into a larger size or risk splitting the current pair as she ate.

“Wait here. Let me run back to the closet and get a looser pair of shorts.”

“Let me go with you. I need a bigger pair too.” Emily lifted her t-shirt to reveal a modest little ridge mushrooming over her waistband. Although her gain was barely even noticeable, Emily had was not able to escape the effects of a gluttonous lifestyle and the diner’s irresistible menu completely.

“Follow me; I know where Bonnie keeps the key.” The ponderous swaying of Angel’s jelly-like rear as she lumbered toward the storage closet caused a few seams on the shorts to begin to pull loose. Emily licked her lips as she followed, cautiously looking over shoulder to make sure no one was watching.

The closet was a tiny little room with racks of shorts and t-shirts on two walls. With the racks there was barely enough room for two normal-sized people to fit in. The plus-sized Angel took up most of that space with her rear end so there was hardly enough room for Emily. The pair managed to squeeze in, however, and closed the door so they could change privately. Emily had her shorts off rather quickly, but Angel found hers were so tight she could not even get the unbuttoned waistband over her hips. Emily got down on her knees to help tug at the binding fabric.

At first she purposely prolonged the task by tickling areas of Angel’s anatomy she knew were sensitive; the tender sacks of fat that bunched up around her knees, and the soft, pale underbelly that sagged down over the waistband of her thong. Soon, though, Emily realized just how stuck the shorts were. Putting all her weight into tugging the skin-tight material managed to barely move them downward 

“How did you even get these on?” Emily chuckled.

Slowly the shorts came down inch, by inch. All the while the tight quarters forced Emily’s chin to rub up against the crotch of Angel's thong panties. Of course not all the touching was forced by the small closet; Emily strategically used her hot breath, moist lips and knowledge of Angel’s pleasure zones to have Angel red faced, panting and noticeably moist by the time the shorts were pried down her bulbous hips and butt. Emily looked up past the bulging rolls of belly and breast and saw Angel’s eyes were closed and she was biting her lower lip. She took this a sign to continue.

She blew on Angel's slit until she noticed her instinctively thrust her hips forward. Emily began gently sucking the inside of the globular, doughy thighs, while reaching around and grabbing huge handfuls of heavy ass flesh. The close-up view of Angel’s soft, stretchmark-covered inner thighs and the feeling of her dimpled, sagging butt oozing around her fingers had Emily just as aroused as her girlfriend. Angel moaned and whimpered as Emily teased around the area for what seemed like hours, causing her to get progressively wetter and wetter until her thong was soaked.

The tension built to the point that Angel started begging as she gripped tightly onto the racks for support. Emily continued to tease until the begging turned into incoherent babbling. Every inch of Angel’s blubbery flesh seemed alive as it quivered with anticipation. Emily then mercifully moved the thong to the side and attended to Angel’s very aroused pussy. The feeling of a woman’s experienced tongue working her clit was a sensation unlike anything Angel had felt with any man. She melted into a pool of wobbling, sweating flesh, panting heavily and clenching her teeth to try and stifle the screams of pleasure. She was completely at the whim of Emily, who used her talented tongue to bring multiple climaxes seemingly at will. When the feeling of orgasm after orgasm finally subsided and Emily’s face came back into view, Angel could think of only one thing to say.

“I think I love you.”

“I know I love you,” Emily replied without hesitation.
_
Story continued in post 27 of this thread_


----------



## Nikki (Sep 11, 2007)

Reasons why prime time TV needs to belong to awesome fiction again. Great job. I can't wait for more of the BHM segments.


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the feedback. Personally I've given up on prime time televsion. 

Anyway, your comment about a BHM segment got me to thinking about a chapter more focused on that subject, which I have been holding off just because it wasn't central to the main plot. Now I'm leaning toward weaving it back into the story. 

Thanks again.

ec


----------



## Risible (Sep 12, 2007)

elroycohen said:


> Hey, thanks for the feedback. Personally I've given up on prime time televsion.
> 
> Anyway, your comment about a BHM segment got me to thinking about a chapter more focused on that subject, which I have been holding off just because it wasn't central to the main plot. Now I'm leaning toward weaving it back into the story.
> 
> ...



I think one of the strengths of your storytelling here is the way you develop a single character for a chapter or two. Ever read Steinbeck? He does that, and very successfully.


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 18, 2007)

*Chapter 9 - A FUTURE BRIDE SWELLING WITH JOY AND CAKE*

While Angel and Emily were floating around the diner in a euphoric state of young love, Austin and Bonnie were becoming increasingly frustrated with their situation.

Austin had realized he needed to find someone he could trust enough to run the diner and allow him to take some time off. That decision alone was emotionally draining for the obsessive, control-conscious Austin. If not for his ever-blossoming interest in Bonnie he would not even be considering it. 

Finding someone that was competent enough to be trained to do what Austin did with the same devotion to perfection was another problem entirely. Interview after interview ended with Austin tossing the potential cook’s resume into the trash. While there was definitely a lack of qualified cooks looking for work, Austin’s unrealistic system for judging the applicants made things that much harder. 

The process was taking its toll on poor Austin. What little sleep he had been able to get before was now even less, since the added task of searching through applications had Austin utilizing every minute of the day to keep up with running the diner. Dark circles manifested themselves under his eyes and his hair often resembled a bird’s nest with its mess of tangles.

Bonnie was equally affected by the search for Austin’s protégé. She was spending even more time at the diner than she had before, not just to help out the frazzled cook but to try and eke out what little alone time she could with him. A lot of nights she would spend napping on the couch in between helping Austin in any way she could. 

While the time allowed for lots of bonding, it also meant she was eating even more meals than before at the diner. The meals had become even larger and richer because in a way it was Austin’s only outlet to express his feelings for her. On top of the huge meals, Bonnie was snacking more than ever as she chatted with Austin at the grill or waited in the office while he sifted through paperwork. 

The increased calorie intake had Bonnie adding more luscious layers of fat to her grand physique. Her custom-fitted bras were beginning to lack both in cup size and strap length. Unable to find the time to get properly fitted for new supports, Bonnie crammed her expanding melons into the undersized bras. The daily strain and wear and tear to the garments had most of them fraying at the straps and even pulling some the clasps straight.

***

After a particularly busy day at the diner Bonnie was feeling more worn out than usual. The high volume of customers, along with a special project Austin had been working on throughout the day, had her having to not only run things out in the dining room but also redirecting Austin’s focus in the kitchen when needed. When the dinner rush cleared out, a sweaty, disheveled Bonnie waddled back into the kitchen to take a load off her aching knees and sore back.

Austin was hunched over the break table that he had made into a temporary work area for cake decorating. Three two-tiered cakes, meticulously frosted and decorated, crowded the small work surface along with piping bags, bowls of frosting and containers of candy.

“My word, Austin. You said they were coming just to choose what flavor cake they wanted. You didn’t need to make three huge cakes and decorate them like they were going to be photographed for a magazine cover,” Bonnie said as she slumped down into the chair next to the table.

“I just want to make sure they get a feel for what each one will look like at the reception.” Austin grabbed a spoonful of icing out of one of the bowls and stuck it in Bonnie’s mouth. “Here, taste this.”

A week prior a very elated Mario had called and told Austin that a date for him and Minka to exchange vows had been set. While the timeframe was quite short (two months from when Mario had called) and his workload was already quite full, Austin stayed true to his word and said he would cater the event. His first course of action was to have the couple pick a dinner and cake. So with three dinner possibilities warming in the oven and some finishing touches left on the cakes, Austin was ready for the happy couple to visit.

“That’s very good.” Bonnie licked every drop of buttercream frosting off the spoon. “I need to go sit on the couch. This chair isn’t doing my back any favors.”

“I’ll be right there. I made something for you.” Austin straightened up his work area and told Raven and Emily, the waitresses on duty, to let him know if any orders came in. Out of the freezer he grabbed a huge bowl filled with large scoops of lemon, lime, pineapple, strawberry and orange sorbet along with vanilla custard. On top of that was a generous topping of whipped cream, sprinkled with coconut flakes.

Bonnie was in the office doing what had become her post work ritual; she unfastened her uncomfortably tight bra, allowing her heavy, sweat-soaked breasts to spill forth, stretching the screenprinted diner emblem over her left tit until it was unreadable. She then unfastened her shorts and slid the waistband of her control top pantyhose down underneath her massively sized, perspiring belly apron. Lastly, she collapsed onto the couch, letting her fat rolls ooze out over her unbuttoned shorts and across her lap.

Austin slid past her and sat in the desk chair. He rested the mountain of frozen dessert in between her boobs. The frosted dish caused her nipples to pop out through the thin t-shirt fabric. While Bonnie began devouring the specially prepared treat, Austin lifted her swollen, throbbing feet up into his lap, slid off her flip-flops and began massaging.

“I don’t have a name for it yet, but I’m thinking of adding it to the menu.”

“It’s good. Kind of summer themed, but I think it’d go over well.” Bonnie licked a dollop of whipped cream off the corner of her mouth. She quickly moved the discussion to the topic that had dominated the couple the last few weeks. “Find anybody to work the grill yet?”

Austin pointed toward a tall stack of applications piled on the corner of his desk then rolled his eyes and made a thumbs down gesture with his hand.

“What about all your connections? Your lawyer friend mentioned you had a restaurant in New York. Wouldn’t anyone of the guys you worked with up there want to help you out here?” Bonnie asked. As she struggled to keep the bowl level on top of her heaving chest, melted sorbet dripped over the side and onto her erect nipple.

“That was a trendy Italian place. None of those guys would lower themselves to work at a diner.” Austin shook his head.

Bonnie was excited that she might have stumbled onto a rare moment of Austin sharing his past with her, so she continued the questioning. “Why did you leave?”

“A lot of reasons: New York City has a different atmosphere than Houston. People are more laid back here. The fancy entrees I was making up there were more artwork than food. They’re meant to be admired on the plate and photographed, not eaten and enjoyed. I much prefer the stuff I make to be eaten,” Austin explained. 

While he spoke he continued the foot massage. Slowly his hands began working their way up Bonnie’s stout yet very pliable, nylon-covered calves. He delicately traced the faded and stretched tattoo of heart-shaped handcuffs that ran from her thick ankles halfway up the side of her calf.

“That cake you’re decorating out there looks an awful lot like artwork to me.” The feeling of Austin’s hands caressing her feet and legs combined with the creamy coolness of the ice cream was putting Bonnie into a very relaxed state. The sagging flesh on the backs of her thighs that were already draping down against the front of the couch seemed to settle even further toward the floor as her leg muscles relaxed completely.

“Believe me, those cakes will be enjoyed,” Austin assured.

Bonnie finished the last of her dessert and set the bowl next to her on what little space was left of the couch. She tilted her head back and closed her eyes as Austin’s agile fingers worked their way up her legs. He eased her legs as far apart as they would spread, resting the backs of her calves on the arms of his chair. The movement caused her belly apron to cascade forward and cover the small portion of her shorts that had been visible. 

Austin slid the desk chair closer and delicately ran the tips of his fingers along the inside of Bonnie’s sensitive thighs. A deep sigh escaped from Bonnie’s mouth. Austin’s fingers continued upward; the pale flesh of Bonnie’s underbelly quivered as he explored every crevice of the moist, doughy skin. He stayed above the t-shirt as he moved higher, slowly circling her already stiff nipples before gently pinching the tender area, causing a soft moan of approval from Bonnie. She licked her lips while Austin’s hands moved to her neck, slowly outlining the sag of her double chin. She suddenly felt his body press up against hers and the sensation his fingers was replaced with the warm, wet feeling of his lips kissing her neck.

“Oh, yes,” Bonnie moaned, completely caught up in the moment. 

“Austin?” Emily’s high-pitched voice followed by a loud knock at the door made Austin jump up and fall backwards into his desk chair, hitting the back of his head.

“Austin, someone up front is asking for you,” the voice called from the other side of the door.

“He’ll be right out, hon,” Bonnie responded, since all Austin could manage was a stream of mumbled obscenities while curled up into the fetal position on the floor.

***

After getting some ice for his head, Austin had Emily send back the visitor.

There was a distinct hum of an electric motor as the double doors swung open. In rolled Minka on a powered cart. As soon as she saw Austin she started babbling away.

“Hi. It’s so good to see you again. Thank you again for doing this for us on such short notice. I’m sorry Mario couldn’t be here. He had to work late, but since we’re on such a tight schedule he said he’d leave the food decision up to me. Its probably for the best anyway. He wanted red and purple as the colors for our wedding.” As she continued jumping from topic to topic without taking a breath Austin looked over the bubbly bride to be.

Although it had only been a couple months since he had seen her, Minka seemed larger then she had been at her last visit. The cart she rode in on was all but hidden, save for the front wheel and steering handles that preceded her elephantine form. Her head seemed to be disappearing into her torso as fat had built up around the only place left for it go - her face. Rolls and bulges around her cheeks and ears made it impossible to tell where her chins stopped and her shoulders started. 

Minka’s dress seemed sized more appropriately this time. However, seated in her cart with her short, massive circumference arms fighting to reach past her stomach to grab the cart’s handles, the dress was still pulled tight against her body. The snug fabric revealed that Minka had chosen not to wear a bra. It also showed that while her boobs had not been the recipient of any of the recently added fat, there now seemed to be what looked like a second set of boobs developing underneath her original pair. They mimicked the size of the upper breasts exactly, while the shape was slightly deflated since they were sandwiched between her upper bosom and belly.

That belly pushed out far enough that it was mere inches from being able to steer the cart on its own. Still perfectly smooth, the massive paunch looked heavier and more cumbersome. It engulfed Minka’s knees and sagged down; leaving only her feet visible to dangle below the cascading blob. 

She had gone barefoot tonight, allowing Austin to see how her bulbous toes were very nearly swallowed up by the amount of fat packed onto her feet.

Minka saw the cakes right away and propelled her slow-moving cart over to the tables. Bonnie’s eyes widened as she observed the very spherical young Asian rolling past her. She tried to look down past her own braless knockers to compare her blubbery midsection against the substantially more prominent Minka’s. 

After introducing the two ladies, Austin grabbed the meal choices out of the oven and presented them to the future bride. There was a dish of prime rib, garlic mashed potatoes and butter-soaked green beans. One with fried chicken, scalloped potatoes and butter-soaked carrots. A final choice consisted of lobster tail, rice and cheddar biscuits.

Austin got pulled away as orders from a flurry of late diners came in, so Bonnie helped Minka with the entrées. He did not need to be next to her to know how Minka felt about the dinners. She vocalized every bite with a loud “Mmmmmm,” or some form of squealing compliment. She asked Bonnie to help her taste test and Bonnie did not hesitate to grab a fork and dig in. When Austin was able to pull himself away from the grill he found himself definitely aroused at the site of the two girls grabbing forkfuls off the plate balanced on Minka’s belly. Bonnie noticed this right away and began to play it up by licking her lips and using her fork to help feed Minka. The feedee did not notice all the flirting as she was in her own little eating-induced state of ecstasy.

With the second plate Bonnie did away with the fork and began hand feeding pieces of fried chicken to the very appreciative Minka, who was using her hands to rub the sides of her balloon-like gut. Austin had to sit to conceal his growing erection. Bonnie would hold the greasy piece of chicken in her pudgy hands as Minka wrapped her plump lips around the meat. Bonnie then brought the remaining chicken to her mouth, taking a bite herself and licking the dripping grease off her fingers, all while seductively batting her eyelashes towards Austin.

By the time Minka was onto the third plate of rich lobster that Bonnie was saturating in butter before feeding to her, Austin was all but ignoring the orders that were coming in. His eyes were locked onto the corpulent duo engaged in their sensual act of gluttony. Whether she was knowingly taking part or just falling deeper into her binge-induced, euphoric coma, Minka was really into it now, licking every drop of melted butter off Bonnie’s stout fingers after every calorie-laden bite.

The large portion of each meal choice was having a noticeable effect on Minka. Her breathing was shorter, more deliberate. She had to pause between almost every bite to catch her breath. Her belly was growing outward and downward as Bonnie packed it full of fattening foods. Minka’s outie of a belly button now grazed the handlebars of her cart. 

Bonnie was still having fun toying with the very aroused Austin, but the extended amount of time standing in one place caused her to have to rest her braless bosom on Minka’s shoulder and chest, taking some of the strain off her aching back. The sight was almost too much for Austin to take. The pile of breast flesh stacked on top of Minka, straining to break free of the shirt fabric, an engorged nipple just inches from the young lady’s lips.

Then Bonnie started with the cakes. She did not even bother with a fork. She took a gooey handful of the moist cake thickly layered with creamy frosting and stuffed it into the waiting mouth of the beautiful Minka. She tried to accept all of the chocolate cake but crumbs of cake and gobs of frosting spilled out all over, working their way into the creases of her chins as she chewed.

Feeling obligated to explain his work Austin struggled through the cake descriptions. “This is the chocolate cake with chocolate fondant. I added just a slight hint of mint into the batter.”

Minka moaned some unintelligible response that sounded very favorable. Bonnie moved her cake-covered hand up to her own mouth and with an exaggerated motion licked her sticky fingers clean. 

“The next one is a caramel flavored cake with buttercream frosting.” 

Bonnie continued her slow very deliberate feeding, managing to get about half into Minka’s mouth, a quarter into her own and the rest smeared across her chest or spilled on to Minka’s prone form.

“The last one is a more traditional white cake with white frosting.”

After all the plates were emptied, Minka’s food stained dress looked ready to burst right off her. Her belly now engulfed the handlebars and each deep breath she took sent ripples through every fat-encased part of her body. Bonnie rubbed the overindulgent future bride’s extremely distended belly until she was recovered enough from the onslaught of food to tell Austin her choices. She settled on the prime rib for dinner, but because she could not decide between the cakes she opted to have one chocolate and one caramel. She assured Austin they would not go to waste.

The electric motor struggled with the increased load when Minka said her goodbyes and rolled toward the door. “I guess the next time I see you will be at the wedding,” she said to Austin and then turned to Bonnie. “I look forward to seeing you there too.”

“Actually, he hasn’t asked me yet,” Bonnie grinned slyly.

Minka waved a very fat hand in Austin’s direction in an attempt to playfully smack him on the shoulder.

Austin rolled his eyes, “Would you be my date to Mario and Minka’s wedding?”

“Maybe.” 

The two girls giggled as the overloaded cart lugged Minka out of the kitchen.

Immediately after Minka left, Bonnie grabbed Austin by the belt buckle pulled him into her giving him a very long, sensual, but closed-mouth, kiss. Austin licked some of the smeared frosting from around her mouth.

“You know, even if I count this as a date,” Bonnie ran her hands up the front of Austin’s shirt, circling his bellybutton with her finger, “the wedding will only be date number two.”

“The wedding would be date number two,” Austin agreed between licks of her cheek. “But wouldn’t that make the reception date three?” he asked, with a puppy-dog look in his eyes.

“Don’t get your hopes up.” She playfully pushed him back, smirking at the large bulge in the front of his pants.


----------



## titman123 (Sep 24, 2007)

great story, I love it!!


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool. Glad your enjoying it.

I'll try to get another chapter up here shortly.

ec


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 30, 2007)

*Chapter 10 - TRAINING THE NEW GUY*

Oh no, hes going to do it again.

I see him. Watch, as soon as Austin looks away.

Oooh. Thats terrible. Austin would freak if he caught him eating right off the grill. Gosh, he just did it again.

If Austin doesnt fire him, that guy will balloon up faster then hell be able to buy new pants.

Rhonda, Angel and Emily huddled around the break table. They were discreetly trying to observe the training session taking place at the grill between Austin and the new cook, Pedro. It had become something of a side show for the waitresses to be entertained by as they ate their meals and snacks.

Pedro was Austins desperation hire. With Mario and Minkas wedding looming, Austin had given up finding a gifted cook to pass on his knowledge to and hired the first person that did not seem like they would burn the place down. Pedro had some experience but was far from talented, or even willing to learn. Austin had developed a system where he would prepare most of what was needed beforehand, leaving Pedro with only the task of putting the ingredients together on the plate when an order came in. The system had proven somewhat successful, although as soon as Pedro was out of pre-made essentials he was instantly lost. With less then two weeks before Pedro would have to run the grill on his own, Austin was desperately trying to work out some of Pedros many rough edges. 

What concerned Austin most about the young man was his disregard for his obsessive cleanliness. Pedro did not understand why his new boss made him scrub down the grill after nearly every order, or mop up every drop of grease that spilled on the floor. The girls giggled when Austin grit his teeth after Pedro wiped his sweaty forehead with a dishrag and then tossed the rag next to the grill where food was kept. Other sanitary lapses like scratching himself in obscene places while standing at the grill drove Austin crazy. 

The next biggest problem was Pedros absolute lack of willpower. Since he had started at the diner less then two weeks ago, Pedro had either been chewing something or stuffing something in his mouth. Of course, Austin did not have a problem with employees helping themselves, but Pedro most often chose to help himself to food off of plates that were about to go out to customers. This was a huge pet peeve of Austins, besides being highly unsanitary. 

While Pedro hadnt gotten noticeable fatter in the short period of time he had been employed, he had packed his stomach so full it had grown into a bulging, round orb. It looked as if he was hiding a bowling ball beneath his shirt. Pedro had developed the habit of resting the expanded pouch of pilfered portions on the shelf in front of the grill. He absorbed Austins instruction while waiting for his mentor to look away long enough to be able to cram another handful into his mouth.

Language was also a slight problem area. Pedro spoke very little English, and although Austin knew some basic Spanish he had a hard time keeping up with Pedros fast delivery and use of slang. The language barrier made it easy for Pedro to shrug his shoulders and look confused if he was caught doing something inappropriate. Thankfully, Angel and a few other of the waitresses were fluent in Spanish, but it was simply another part of the training process that was frustrating Austin. 

There must really be a shortage of decent cooks in this town if thats what the best he could find, Rhonda remarked. She was using her break to try one of the new items Austin had added to the menu - funnel cakes. She had started with a towering plateful of the sugary, fried batter. As she worked her way through the rich treat, a thick, gooey layer of powdered sugar coated her fingertips and lips. Every large bite she took caused a shower of white powder to rain down on her ample chest. 

If Austin wasnt dying to take Bonnie out on a date I bet this guy would have been fired after his first day, Angel added. She was working her way through what had become her favorite dish - the breakfast burritos. She had customized it by drenching them in cheese sauce and topping it with countless scoops of sour cream. 

Angel and Emily had continued to be inseparable during their ongoing romance. They scheduled their work hours around when the other would be there. When they were not at work they were either at the clubs or at one of their apartments. Emily continued to supply Angel with her every desire, which was usually food or sex. The constant indulging caused the already well-padded young Angel to blossom into a waddling mass of hips and ass. 

On top of her already skewed sense of love, Emily had really begun to enjoy watching the very noticeable effect her actions were having on her lover. She found herself getting aroused watching Angel struggle into bras and thongs she had clearly grown out of. Watching her try to reach down past her cumbersome gut to tie her shoes caused Emilys loins to tingle with pleasure. Even more arousing was the fact that Angel seemed blissfully unaware of her steadily expanding figure because she was blinded by what she felt was true love. While Emily was still very enamored with Angel, the newness of the affair was wearing off and she was more into showing off the oversized backside and seeing how much bigger it would get. 

Maybe it was karma, but Emily was finding herself much less active now as a result of all the time she spent with Angel. Although she ate nowhere near the amount of food Angel did, she was consuming many more calories then she was used to. Her naturally high metabolism had kept the changes in her body minimal, but as she sat next to Angel, stealing nibbles here and there off her girlfriends plate, it was plain to see there was a definite potbelly forming above her lap. The rest of her body had simply filled out, giving her a softer, more womanly look. Her formally pencil thin legs now had curves that tapered down from the hip. Her face was no longer gaunt. Her high cheekbones softened under her slowly swelling cheeks. 

Emily and Rhonda tried to look like they were concentrating on something other than the training session when Austin suddenly turned from the grill and stormed back to the office in a fit of frustration. 

Angel could not help herself. Hey Boss. Quedas despedido means youre fired. In case you need it later, she snickered.

Austin made a bee-line from the office door to the break table. The three of you have been on break quite a while now, the haggard cook said sternly. His normal stubble had recently become a rugged-looking beard, with quite a few streaks of gray.

I was just going back, Rhonda jumped to her feet and hurried out to the dining area. In her rush to get past Austin, her snug t-shirt rolled up over her bloated gut revealing fresh stretch marks from recent weight gain that were blocked from her view by the jutting cleavage above it.

Me too. Emily followed right behind the portly young waitress.

Angel was slower, not just because she was less intimidated of Austin than the newer waitresses, but also because of the effort it took her to lift her enormous rump out of the chair. Austin watched as the shifting mass of her cellulite-encased hips and bulbous cheeks wobbled around like too much butterscotch pudding stuffed into a plastic bag. Gravity took over when Angel managed a standing position, causing gobs of excess baggage to sag downward.

Can I see you in my office for a minute? he asked her.

Whatever. Angel squeezed her ponderous hips through the doorway into the office where Bonnie was sitting at the desk.

Bonnie had been using her increased time at the diner to help Austin with the thing he hated most about running the place, paperwork. Although she had asked him a couple times to take the arms off his desk chair, his harried schedule had kept him from obliging her. That meant Bonnies wide belly was forced forward into her lap like water being forced by a dam, piling up all the way to her knees and pushing her bosom up underneath her chins. 

Unable to look down at the desk with her record-breaking-watermelon sized hooters blocking her movement, Bonnie held sheets of paperwork up at eye level to read them. She was quite startled when Angel and Austin stormed into the room, already snapping at each other.

What do you want? I got tables waiting out there, Angel snorted.

Thats about enough of your attitude, lady. I want to know whats going on with you and Emily. Austin crossed his arms and tried to look as imposing as he could given his tired appearance.

None of your business. There was an awkward silence while the two stared each other down. We have fun together, she finally blurted out.

Bonnie looked on in confused shock as Austin continued, Thats all youve been doing lately is having fun with Emily. You guys have been together since she started here and I dont think thats healthy. Youve turned into a completely different person. Staying out late and coming in looking like you just came right from the clubs.

Angel tried to get a word in, but Austin kept going.

And I definitely dont appreciate whatever you two have been doing in the storage closet when you think I dont see you sneak back there. 

Stunned only for a second Angel quickly retorted, What are you going to do? Now grinning slyly, Make it against the rules to date a co-worker? She finished by glaring directly at Bonnie, who looked away as if to say she did not want any part of this discussion.

After Austins silence let her know she had the upper hand, Angel waddled out to the kitchen, purposely brushing past Austin with her bulky forearm.

After a long moment of quiet, Bonnie sighed, Well, that was productive. Do you have anyone else specific in mind to project your frustrations onto or should I just call in the next person that walks by?

I just dont like her seeing that Emily as much as she does, Austin shrugged.

Let it go, hon. Theyre young. The way theyre going theyll be burnt out on each other within a month. Bonnie wiggled her torso free from the office chair and moved over to the couch. You look terrible. You need to relax.

But, between her and that Pedro-"

Shut up, she interrupted. Come over here.

After a bit of hesitation Austin squeezed onto the couch next to Bonnie. She grabbed him by the back of the head and eased it down until his head was resting on her pillow-like breast. With a little effort Bonnie rolled the desk chair closer to her with her leg so she could elevate her feet.

Pedro will have to do for now. Theres not enough time to train anyone else before the wedding, and you made a promise. It would crush poor Minka if you couldnt keep it. Besides, our only other possibility was that Durwin guy. Bonnie gently ran her fingers through Austins messy hair as she spoke.

He made really good grits. Maybe I should have gone with him instead of Pedro? Although he still sounded stressed, the warm, soft feeling of Bonnies bosom was already beginning to relax Austin.

He said he learned to make them working in the prison cafeteria during his ten-year stay. Bonnie shook her head. Dont worry about that now. Just empty your mind and relax. She felt him try to raise his head, but she held him in place. Just empty your mind and relax, Bonnie repeated in a soothing tone.

Bonnie was trying to get him relaxed enough to sleep. The more time she spent with him the more she felt she needed to help him alleviate some of his stress before he worked himself into the ground. It looked like it would be a few weeks before she could get him away from the diner, but maybe if she could get him to clear his constantly cluttered mind long enough she might get him past his insomnia. The last few days she had been waiting for the right moment to try. It appeared she had picked right, because within five minutes she felt Austins entire body go limp. Soon he even began snoring loudly, loud enough that Heather, a part-time waitress, peeked her head through the partially open door. 

Is he okay? she asked.

Hes fine, dear, Bonnie smiled, still stroking the back of Austins head. I, on the other hand, am going to need you to bring me the tray of peanut butter-chocolate chip cookies that is sitting on the counter by the oven. I think I might be here for a while.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Chapter 11 - THE BIG DAY*

The Dallas Zoo had been chosen by Mario and Minka as the site of their wedding reception not just because of its ability to host a gathering of a great number of people, but also because the location had a great deal of significance for them - it was where Mario had taken Minka on their first date. A somewhat random choice by Mario at the time, but a fine choice nonetheless considering Minka was quite fond of animals. The non-threatening atmosphere caused her to let her guard down and open up with Mario. Once the two got to talking and discovered how well their personalities meshed, it was inevitable they would end up at the point they are now; counting down the hours until their wedding. 

Austins only knowledge of the happy couple was what little he had seen and what Mario had told him, but he was as committed to doing his best to cater the wedding as if they were family. He was pretty happy with the location they had chosen. The kitchen was high end, well stocked, and after some initial confusion about having an outsider cater the event, the staff was very helpful and tolerant of Austins annoyingly meticulous management style.

While the location worked well for the task at hand, the day so far had proven to be far less than the dream first date for Austin and Bonnie. Leaving Houston early in the morning to make the long drive with two four-tiered wedding cakes in the back of a rented mini-van followed by hours of prepping to feed over 200 guests was none too romantic.

After a morning and early afternoon filled with controlled chaos, the duo had less then an hour to make it across town to the chapel. Bonnie made an attempt to drag the obsessive chef away from the kitchen. 

I should stay. Theres so much to do. Austin was a constant flurry of nervous energy, even as he stood in one place for Bonnie to straighten his tie.

Youve been prepping since eight in the morning. The dinner isnt for five hours. Theres nothing more you can do right now. Bonnie buttoned up the jacket of Austins suit she had helped him pick out the day before. Besides, if I have to sit around the kitchen and watch you futz with those cakes for another minute, Ill go crazy.

The couple rushed to the church where an eight-year-old girl, one of Minkas many nieces, sat them in a row meant for wheelchair access. The extra width allowed Bonnie to slide in easily. The couple settled into the pew. Austin slid his hand around to Bonnies lower back and rubbed gently. He knew the sharp angle of the stiff seat back coupled with the narrow bench seat that barely accommodated half of his lovely dates cushiony ass cheeks would be very uncomfortable for her to endure for any length of time.

As the ceremony started, Austin could not help but notice how thin the majority of Minkas family was compared to the very plus-sized bride. Her two sisters and one brother who acted as bridesmaids and groomsmen were all petite and very slender. The three of them combined came nowhere near Minkas weight. Also apparent was the tendency of Marios family to be overweight. Quite a few of the grooms relatives in attendance were very fat, bordering on obese. Some of them even had sugary snacks stored away in their pockets and purses for when they got hungry during the ceremony. Regardless, everyone had the same jubilant demeanor no matter what their size. 

That was part of what struck Austin the most odd; how happy Minkas parents seemed. Her mom was smiling and constantly blotting tears of happiness and her father was beaming as he shook hands and waited to accompany his generously proportioned daughter down the aisle.

Seems kind of odd, doesnt it, Austin thought out loud.

Bonnie, who had a big smile plastered across her own face, flashed him a suspicious look, What does?

That Minkas parents would be so excited to marry their daughter off to a man whose goal it is to fatten her up as big as she can get, Austin whispered, leaning across Bonnies soft, pliable shoulder.

I thought you said it was Minkas goal too? she whispered back. Besides, I know a lot of parents who have accepted a lot stranger lifestyle choices. She paused for a moment, thinking back to the incident with Angel. Why are you everybodys moral conscious all of a sudden? Cant you just accept that everyone is happy and enjoy the moment? Especially about this. I dont see you making up many salads for me when I sit down for lunch. 

She rested a hand on the many rolls that were stacked up on her lap for emphasis. Id be more worried about my dad if I were you. Hes lot bigger than Minkas dad. 

Like you would even eat a salad if I made you one, Austin replied. He contemplated for a second and then asked, Just how big is your dad?

Bonnie chuckled. Dont worry. He would be more likely to kick your ass if you ever did try to give me salads, she assured. I dont think I ever saw him eat a vegetable. Anyway, I was just trying to make a point; Everyones situation is different. If theyre happy let them be happy. You dont have to analyze everything.

In the row behind them a very portly elderly lady who had been watching them whisper back and forth into each other's ear leaned forward, smiling. You two make such a cute couple. How long have you been married? As she leaned forward the deep neckline of the womans dress gave Bonnie and Austin a view of her very large, but very wrinkled and sagging breasts.

Bonnie smiled back. She shared a knowing glance with Austin and then answered, Well, lets see. I cant remember the last time we had sex and all he ever does is work all the time.

Austin just rolled his eyes. Both he and Bonnie expected the little old lady to be shocked. Instead she looked back at the frail old man seated next to her and said, Roy, dear, they sound just like we were after fifteen years. She looked back towards Bonnie, Dont worry, dearie, that phase ends eventually. We have sex at least three times a week nowadays. Unless Roys back is bothering him. Then I give him a rest on Sunday.

Austin eyes widened and he mouthed the word, Wow. 

Thanks for sharing. Luckily, as Bonnie spoke the organ music started and everyones attention went toward the back of the church.

A collective gasp echoed the chapel as Minka made her entrance. It was hard not to notice the girth of the young bride, as her width forced her father to have to walk behind her between the rows of pews. A few other tuxedo-clad gentleman accompanied them on their walk just in case Minka, who had become quite reliant on her motorized cart in recent weeks, needed assistance. 

If anything had the ability to draw attention away from Minkas overfed physique, it was her beautifully hand-sewn gown. The very traditional white lace dress fit every aspect of the glowing brides body perfectly. She was an amazingly radiant sight. The flowing lower half of the gown hid her legs completely, making it seem as if she was floating down the aisle.

Austin was quite taken by his immensely proportioned, attractive friend, but he was more focused in on Mario. Waiting up at the front of the chapel for Minka, Austin noticed how nervous and flustered he had been before Minka appeared. Once the vision in white stepped out into view Marios demeanor changed dramatically. His look became one of complete contentment, a look of someone who had nothing to prove to anyone. A look Austin had been in pursuit of his entire life.

Once Minka made it up to the altar, the soon-to-be-married couple peered into each other's eyes as if they were the only two people in the room. Family members could be heard sobbing as Minka tried to get through her vows without breaking down herself. Austin was still frozen in amazement while Mario recited his portion with a very confident and quite overjoyed tone in his voice. Austin was still very caught up in the moment when Bonnie nudged him on the shoulder.

We better get going, hon. 

Austin quickly realized while he had been sitting there, dumbfounded, the ceremony had ended and people were starting to head out.

You got 250 pieces of prime rib to get ready before six oclock, she reminded him.

***

Even with the vast assembly room chosen for the reception, the large number of people gathered together mingling and having a good time created quite a loud, party-like atmosphere. That was, until the dinner was served. Once the guests were ushered to their tables and the heaping portions of delectable food were set in front of them, all the chatter stopped. Only the sounds of some of the less cultured people shoveling in huge mouthfuls could be heard.

The cooking and the serving had gone so smoothly even Austin was able to sit down to a plate with everyone else. After a small nibble of the mashed potatoes he leaned closer to Bonnie and whispered, Do the potatoes seem lumpy? I probably should have spent more time whisking in the milk.

Bonnie already had her plate cleared of the towering pile of mashed potatoes and had moved onto the prime rib, Theyre fine. Just eat, she whispered back.

Austin took a couple more nibbles. Too much garlic, he muttered to himself before pushing his plate towards Bonnie, who helped herself without looking up.

The other guests at the table with Bonnie and Austin paid no mind to the cooks harsh self critique. They were too busy inhaling their own portions of the wedding dinner. Eventually Austin recognized the couple from Mario and Minkas FA group. The chubby couple from the first time he had been introduced to the group and their lifestyle. Austin did not recognize them by their faces, but more so their two-handed, face-down style of eating, since that was what they had been doing both times he had seen them.

From the looks of them, that's what they had been doing all the time in between as well. They had noticeably expanded since the time at the diner. So much so that they had clearly outgrown their formal wear. The womans strapless gown was having a hard time containing the light pink melons stuffed inside. As she leaned over her plate to devour her dinner it seemed like any minute her constricted fun-bags would pop out onto the table. Her husband did not fit any better into his outfit. Every button on his dress shirt gaped open, revealing a skin-tight undershirt stretched tautly across his prominent stomach.

The noise level slowly began to pick up as people finished the meal and started raving about how good it was. The raving continued through the final course of cake. People who knew who Austin was stopped by the table to pay him compliment on a fabulous catering job. Most people did so with one hand gently rubbing their full belly. Even the newlywed couple gushed over how they enjoyed everything when they stopped by the table to visit. Austin played it down, not wanting to take the spotlight off of them on their day, but something Mario said struck a chord in the always business-minded Austin.

I think I have it figured out just how you prepared the prime rib. Im going to try to recreate it for my baby doll when we get home. Ive been trying to crack some of your recipes that my Minka is partial to, so she doesnt have to leave the house as much, Mario said while massaging the shoulders of his new bride.

You cook? Bonnie could tell by the look in Austins eyes that the wheels were turning in his head.

Oh yeah. I love to cook. I just wish I could have made a career out of it like you. Although he was talking to Austin, Mario had his eyes locked onto his wife the whole time. That would be my dream job; making people happy with my cooking.

I think your dream just might have come true, Austin and Bonnie said almost in unison.

***

With the wedding dinner a success and his employee problems seemingly solved, Austin found himself in an unusual position. Away from his diner he now had nothing to do, no task to complete. This was something he was not at all used to. It took a few drinks and some slow dancing with Bonnie for him to relax and begin having fun. He did the chicken dance and participated in the garter toss (although he was easily out muscled to the garter by a strapping sixteen-year-old who had his heart set on dancing with the cute, but noticeably pudgy twenty-something who caught the bouquet). Austin did manage to get asked to dance by the full-figured older lady who had spoke with them at the church, while Bonnie fended off offers from Marios brothers and cousins. 

After a few drinks the normally alcohol-free Austin was having a hard time controlling his hands on the dance floor with Bonnie. They wanted to wander lower and lower on his partners anatomy. Bonnie was quite turned on by his suddenly care-free attitude and was doing little to fend off the advances.

I got a suite for us so we didnt have to drive back tonight, Austin said, his lips pressed firmly in Bonnies ear.

Good thinking. Should we say our goodbyes and turn in for the night? Bonnie asked, slowly dragging her lips across Austins cheek toward his mouth.

S-sure, he stuttered, as long as youre okay with it.

Why wouldnt I be okay with it? she teased.

Just what you said before about the three dates and all.

Bonnie then initiated a long, slow, passionate, open-mouth kiss that lasted the rest of the song. I dont remember. What did I say?

Never mind. Lets go.

***

Austin was undressing Bonnie before the Do Not Disturb sign stopped swinging on the door knob outside their room. The low-cut blouse that framed a traffic-stopping amount of cleavage was quickly ripped off and tossed aside. He undid the clasp on her newly fitted bra with one hand. The perfectly sized garment had done an amazing job of lifting Bonnies cumbersome ta-tas as high as they could go. Once released of the constraints, they spilled forth like an avalanche of flesh, overflowing the sides of her massive paunch. The sight alone was enough to drive any breast-man over the edge.

Austin managed to keep his focus and slid down her dress slacks and panties over all the bulges and contours of her legs. He then guided the stark naked Bonnie over to the king-size bed. On his way he admired every stretch mark that decorated her skin, every bluish squiggle of vein showing through her faded tan, every deep imprint left by the thick bra straps, every ripple and gyration that rode across her vast expanse of skin as she shuffled eagerly over to the large bed that was nearly three-quarters covered by the time her large form settle onto the mattress. 

For a man who had been sexually repressed for as long as he had been, Austin was unbelievably calm and calculating. Once Bonnie was flat on her back he took a minute to take in her very curvy form without clothes. Then after a long, sensual kiss, Austin began a very erotic full body massage. He was as meticulous at the rubdown as he was with everything else. Starting at Bonnies feet, tenderly rubbing, since they were slightly red and greatly swollen from being stuffed in her uncomfortable dress pumps all day.

With her expansive midsection in the way, Bonnie could not see Austin and that forced her to focus on the warm feeling of his hands on her flesh. She entered a heightened state of relaxation and arousal all at the same time. The slowly building sexual tension increased as Austin began gently sucking Bonnies toes. Breathless whispers of affirmation escaped Bonnies lips and she began unconsciously writhing around the bed from the stimulation. 

Austin methodically moved his way up Bonnies anatomy, milking the steadily building arousal for all it was worth. He ran his fingers over every inch of her sturdy calves, he kissed every dimple of cellulite on her thighs. By the time he had worked his way up to her belly button and teasingly flicked it with his tongue, Bonnie had been worked into a frenzy. She thrashed around the bed panting heavily. Instinctively she slid her hand underneath her burdensome belly apron and hoisted with great effort the massive blanket of flesh up toward her chin to make better accessible the part of her body she desperately wanted Austin to tend to next. Bonnie managed between gasps to utter a phrase she never thought she would ever say.

Please, no more foreplay!

Thoroughly enjoying his position of power Austin replied, But Im not finished yet. I still have your fabulous breasts left to suck.

He cupped as much of Bonnies quivering right boob as he could and brought the nipple up until it just grazed his lower lip. Maybe if you help me with the other one Ill finish faster? 

Desperate for release, Bonnie let her billowing gut spread out over her crotch and thighs. Frantically she pulled her left tit up to her mouth and sucked the entire areola for all she was worth.

After he admired the sight for a minute or two, Austin finally did go down on the flushed and sweaty Bonnie, who was now clawing ferociously at the bedsheets. It took mere seconds before she exploded into a mind-numbingly intense orgasm. Screams so loud and violent sounding erupted from her lungs that Austin thought for sure the police were on their way. Soon though, the desperately high-pitched shrieks gave way to softer moans of pleasurable relief. 

Eventually Bonnie became aware of her surroundings again and realized her man had burrowed his long, firm body into the side of her very moist, yielding torso.

After a few minutes of cuddling Bonnie felt rested enough to return the favor and stripped Austin of his suit. Smiling coyly she mounted Austins shins as he lay on his back, letting her vast bosom pile up on his thighs, gently grazing his member. 

Even though you made good at the end, I still owe you drawing that out til I damn near had a stroke, she growled.

Austin smiled sheepishly and awaited the retaliation.

Once his johnson sprang to life Bonnie was much less subtle than Austin about her intentions. She immediately took his entire length into her mouth and began working it back and forth. While she bobbed up and down, her soft, pale cleavage rubbed against Austins balls. The onslaught caught him off guard and he was unable to resist. With her sexy bedroom eyes, batting at him while her cheeks puffed out to twice their normal size, Austin fought to hold on as long as he could, unsuccessfully. Within a minute he was grunting like an animal, pulling ferociously against the headboard. Thick veins popped out of his neck and shoulders as he thrashed about. Within three minutes Bonnies nimble tongue and gorgeous naked body were too much for Austin to withstand. His entire body stiffened and then went limp.

Not content on their first night alone together to just exchange oral sex, the still very inebriated couple recovered quickly. Quickly enough anyway, for a couple who was well past their early twenties. The culmination of five years of friendship, flirting and sexual tension resulted in them trying every position they knew. Some worked well; Austin taking Bonnie from the rear while she was bent over the back of the couch worked surprising well, considering the amount of padding between Austins penis and his target. 

Some worked not so well; the reverse cowgirl started out successful but ended in near injury when the bed frame collapsed seconds before climax due to a combination of weight of the cowgirl and intensity of the gyrations. Undaunted, the pair continued until exhaustion set in.

Bonnie was laying flat on her back on the floor next to the nightstand when she gave in to sleep. Austin nodded off with his head resting on her tummy while sucking on her breast with a half dissolved ice cube in his mouth. They were both covered in a shiny, sticky mixture of sweat, saliva and other body fluids. Austins skin was also marred by numerous rug burns on his knees, shins, hips, back, elbows and somehow, neck. Although he would definitely feel the effects of the night after the alcohol wore off, for now he was in a completely restful sleep with his head propped up against Bonnies tit for the second time in two weeks. 

He would have been very content to stay that way for hours if it had not been for a slightly askew curtain that allowed a stream of daylight to shine right on his face mere minutes after he fell asleep. It took an extended period of time for his exhausted and dehydrated body to struggle to its feet and stagger over to the curtain. Just by chance his vision cleared up enough for him to make out the readout on the clock.

9:48am

Wake up, Bonnie! he tried to say, but what came out was a dry, raspy growl. We got to get going, sugar. I told Angel wed be back by eight.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 7, 2007)

*Chapter 12 - BUSINESS AS USUAL*

Angel spent her entire break staring at the schedule for waitresses that was tacked to a bulletin board outside the office. More specifically, she was staring at Emilys name. It was barely legible due to the big red X that had been drawn over top of it. In her mind she kept replaying the last part of the phone conversation from last night.

_Im sorry, Angel baby, but this is just something I got to do.

But you just met this girl in the bar last night. What about us?

Shes in a band. She said if I come on the road with her I could get a chance to sing. Thats been my dream for, like, since I was seven. I think we were moving too fast anyway. Ill always love you. I just dont think I could live with myself if I passed this up._

With that Emily had hung up and left Angel to manage the diner that was now short another waitress on top of missing Austin and Bonnie. To a degree it worked out well that the place was busy as ever all night. It gave Angel no time to dwell on the fact that the woman she had devoted the last few months to left her for someone she had spent ten minutes talking to at a bar. 

Running around and managing the skeleton crew exhausted Angel to the point that she only cried for three hours before falling asleep that night. She woke up at six in the morning and spent the next two hours leaving nasty messages on Emilys voice mail before Amber called her from the diner.

Her voice was desperate. Can you come in? Austin and Bonnie arent back like you said, and Ill be late for class if I stay much longer, Amber pleaded.

So there Angel stood. Staring blankly at the crossed-off name of the young woman who twenty-four hours ago had been laying next to her in bed. Just as her eyes were welling up for another round of tears she was patted on the shoulder.

Hey, Ang. Whats this guys deal? It was Heather, a part-time waitress who had not seen very much of Pedro. Angel turned around to see Austins fill-in standing at the grill with his belt buckle undone. One hand was rubbing the exposed lower half of his potbelly, while the other hand was shoveling hash browns into his mouth with a spatula.

We just have to deal with him until Austin gets back, Angel shook her head.

Has he ever worked a grill before? Heather watched as the walking health-code-violation picked up five slices of cheese with the same hand he had been rubbing himself with and shoved them all into his mouth at once.

He was the best they could find on short notice, Angel sighed. I think they would have left a rotten piece of wood behind the grill if it meant theyd be able to go to spend time alone.

Id hate to see what they did turn down. Heather glanced at the clock. Hey, could you tell him to make up a plate of barbecue enchiladas with red beans and rice? As she spoke she knotted her t-shirt at the bottom to reveal her flat, well-tanned stomach.

Dont tell me Angel said knowingly.

Oh yeah. Danny will be here any minute.

***

Anyone who knew Heather knew she was a great mom to her two kids. She juggled three jobs so her eight-year-old twins could have all the best things. On top of that, she spent what little free time she had left with them, taking them on activities and to events that suited their interests. She loved her kids and would not have changed a thing so long as they stayed happy.

The one downside to her situation was that her social life was a little lacking. She had not had a date in over a year and had not had sex for a year and a half. You would not think it to look at her. She was a petite brunette with adorable features and a tight athletic body, despite being a mother in her mid thirties. She had kept her physique through childbirth and three months at the diner mostly because of a severe addiction to nicotine gum that kept her chewing instead of snacking, and her very active lifestyle. 

The extended period of celibacy had started to make Heather a little scatterbrained when it came to men, as evidenced by the fact she had developed a rather unnatural obsession for Danny, the young man who delivered beverages to the diner. It had been lust at first sight when she first saw the pudgy young man unloading crates of bottled water out of his truck. Since then she had made a habit of being around during his scheduled deliveries and having a big meal waiting so he would sit at the picnic table out in the back alley and she could watch him eat. 

What started out as a small crush soon grew into something more as Heather began to picture him in her mind at night after the kids went to bed and she pulled Black Magic out of her nightstand. Her obsession grew even more after a month when Heather noticed her already corpulent soft drink boy starting swell a little more with the abundance of food she was treating him to. 

Before meeting Heather, Danny would eat maybe a meal a week at the diner, but now he had an admirer packing him full of plus-sized portions three to four times a week when he dropped off beverages. It was inevitable he would gain weight and Heather, who had always been partial to larger men, loved it. She had pictures of him on her cell phone and would compare how much tighter his pants looked, or how far over the belt his belly would hang. 

When she would see him she would flirt shamelessly, to the point where the naïve young Danny would start to feel a little uncomfortable for fear of doing something that would get him fired. Usually he would leave with a full belly and a raging hard on off to his next delivery.

Heather anticipated that today would be more of the same as she sat at the picnic table with a heaping plate of enchiladas along with about half of a blueberry pie smothered in whip cream. She watched his truck back into the secluded, narrow alleyway and screech to a stop. She could feel her loins tingle just watching the baby-faced Danny slide out of the truck. His uniform shirt was unbuttoned, due to his recently expanded gut. A faded t-shirt underneath was short enough to let the portion of his paunch that hung over his pants peek out. Dark blue shorts covered legs that were practically toothpicks compared to his round upper half. Heather had noticed small pockets of fat starting to accumulate around his knees, however. He stepped around to the back of the truck and was immediately greeted by his overbearing admirer.

Hey, cutie. She flaunted her tight little 52 frame right in front of him while he tried to open the back of the truck.

Hi, Danny said nervously, gawking at Heathers curvy yet toned legs. Although he had been confused by all the attention showered on him by Heather at first, he now looked forward to his stop at the diner. How could he not, considering a cute, perky little waitress was waiting to feed him and flirt with him. The very overweight young man was inexperienced and naïve when it came to woman, however, so his attempts to flirt back at Heather, when he made them, seemed forced and unnatural. Eventually he learned just to be quiet and let Heather do all the talking and initiate all the contact. 

I got your favorite lunch, squeaked the bubbly waitress.

I better get the delivery inside. Austin was getting impatient last time, I think.

Whys that? she cooed. Just because I had to help you with the broken snap on your shorts. Heather bent forward at the waist and playfully poked Danny in the bellybutton. Austins not even here today.

I better get these in first anyway. After adjusting the growing bulge in his shorts Danny started unloading cases of water and soda. Forgoing the trolley in an effort to impress his admirer, he lugged the cases by hand out of the truck. 

Heather watched him for a few minutes as he rested the cases on the protruding rolls that surrounded his midsection. Then she got an idea. Looking in the back of the truck she saw the large bags of cola syrup for the soda fountain. She waited until Danny disappeared through the back entry with load and then punctured one of the bags with her car keys. 

When Danny returned he did not even take the time to notice the leaking sack and flipped it up on his shoulder, causing a stream of syrup to splash across the front of his shirt. Completely surprised, Dannys front side was mostly covered in the sticky goop by the time he was able to set down the damaged bag. 

Oh my gosh. What happened? Heather feigned surprise and immediately rushed to him, then started removing his stained shirt. Lets get you out of this and wipe you down.

Still stunned by what just happened, Danny let his uniform shirt and his t-shirt get yanked off. He stood there shirtless and sticky while Heather ran into the diner with his clothes and returned with a wet rag. 

Here Ill clean you up, dirty boy. She began thoroughly rubbing Dannys bloated torso with the cold cloth. Quite a while was spent aggressively cleaning his flabby pectorals so that by the time she moved lower, Dannys little upturned nipples were rigidly pointing at Heather. She mopped every drop of syrup off his undulating stomach, making sure to wipe out the cavernous belly button. By now the bulge in Dannys shorts was threatening to burst free and Heather purposely brushed against it every chance she got.

Where are my shirts? he asked, leaning forward to try and hide his erection.

Theyre soaking. I wouldnt want you to have a stain on your uniform. Heather reached her hand under his quivering midsection and pulled him by his waistband over to the picnic table. We got time anyway. You havent eaten lunch yet.

I should get going soon. I was late to my next stop last time. Despite his protests, Danny sat down. His soon-to-be-stretched belly rested on his lap, turning from a solid sack of fat into a stack of spare tires. Heather sat on the table next to the plates. She situated the plate so it was right between her thighs as he ate.

That must happen to you all the time, having a bag break on you like that. She hiked her already short shorts up as she started some small talk.

Actually no. Thats the first time thats ever happened, Danny spoke through a mouthful of food.

Well dont be embarrassed. I had something like that happen to me before. With his head lowered over his plate Heather could see the roll of fat at the base of Dannys neck bunch up while he continued inhaling lunch. I was at a Rockets game one time and the guy sitting next to me spilled his beer all over my shirt. Heather pulled her shirt out for emphasis, giving Danny a quick glimpse of her lacy black bra underneath. I was soaked, but I had nothing to change into, so I just had to sit there in wet shirt.

Again she demonstrated by pulling her shirt tight across her front, outlining her round, firm breasts. By the fourth quarter the beer had dripped down onto my pants, soaking my underwear. Reaching into her shorts Heather tugged up the waistband of her silky pink panties.

Those are nice. Danny hurried through the burritos and pushed the empty plate off to the side, then eyed the huge chunk of blueberry pie that was left.

Thanks. They have Hello Kitty on the front. She tugged harder on her undergarments to show Danny the cartoon character but only managed to reveal a distorted ear.

I dont know if I can finish this. You keep bringing out more and more each time I come. Danny tried to pull the waistband of his shorts lower to allow room for his swollen stomach, while his eyes locked on Heathers exposed panties.

Oh you have to have the pie. Its amazing. Here Ill share it with you. She leaned over and stuck her finger in the fruit-filled dessert. She brought a gooey berry up to her lips and sensually sucked off the sweet fruit.

Maybe just a little. Some drool formed in the corners of Dannys mouth.

Again Heather scooped up a dollop of pie with her index finger and this time brought it toward Danny. Before she reached the waiting mouth of her target, the bite slipped off her finger and landed right between Dannys saggy pecs. 

Oops, Heather purred, let me get that." She moved the plate aside and slid off the edge of the table and straddled what little room there was of Dannys lap. Trying to grind her crotch into his resulted only pressing uncomfortably against the overstuffed, bulbous sack of fat that shielded his pecker. 

With tongue extended, Heather cleaned the spilled blueberry from the small patch of blonde hair between Dannys man-boobs. As she nibbled the soft pliable flesh of his chest, Heather could not help but notice Danny had a bigger rack then she did, a fact that turned her on even more. She locked her lips around a stiff nipple and sucked like there was no tomorrow. After she heard Danny grunt favorably, she lifted her head until she was eye to eye with the aroused delivery man. 

Do I have any blueberry in my teeth? Heather asked, licking her lips.

Still unsure of himself but too far past the point of no return to be uncomfortable anymore, Danny let go of his inhibitions and went with the moment.

A little, right there. He leaned forward and gave her a rather messy open-mouthed kiss.

Not one to be picky since it was her first kiss in over a year, Heather swapped spit with her obsession until the grinding in his lap got her so excited she could not take it any longer. She moved back onto the table, lifted her legs and slid her shorts off right in front of Dannys face. 

Danny looked down at Heathers crotch only to see Hello Kitty staring up at him blankly.

You know how to give head, dont ya, sugar? Heather did not wait for an answer. She grabbed him by the hair and guided his head right into position.

He was terrible, Not so hard. Pretend youre licking an ice cream cone, not biting into a cheeseburger, Heather coached. Danny either was not listening or was way too excited. He kept slamming his tongue into her pelvis like he was trying to knock her off the table.

Heather closed her eyes and tried to fantasize her way to the finish line. She pictured what Danny would look like in a year if he kept allowing Heather to stuff him to near bursting every time he made a delivery. His jostling potbelly would become a cumbersome apron of flesh. She imagined him sucking in his ever-growing gut to try and fit behind the wheel of the truck. Her fantasy Danny would have to wear special uniform shorts with elastic waistband to account for new weight that accumulated on his midsection, but they would be snug enough to reveal a good portion of his billowing butt cheeks when he bent over.

Softer please, piggy, Heather hissed. 

What you call me? Danny picked his head up.

No, dont stop. She stuffed his head back between her legs, Just not so hard.

Despite Dannys lack of finesse Heather managed to reach the edge of orgasm by fattening her imaginary Danny into a barely mobile monstrosity with a wide sagging belly and very pronounced floppy man-breasts that would rival a lot of well-endowed woman. 

Suddenly Heather realized it had gotten darker and Dannys brick-like tongue had stopped. She opened her eyes to see Bonnies imposing form standing over her.

Danny panicked before Bonnie could even speak. Hopping to his feet, his entire top half bounced and swayed wildly as he scurried shirtless back to the truck. The tires squealed and Danny tore out of the alley with the back door of the truck still wide open.

A very sexually frustrated Heather looked up at the stern expression on Bonnies face.

You couldnt have waited thirty seconds? Heather gasped. 

Normally I would be quite upset to find this kind of thing going when Im away. Bonnies expression was stoic as she continued, But today Im in an exceptionally good mood. So if you clean up and get back to work, Ill pretend I didnt see anything.

Heather meekly climbed downed off the picnic table and gathered up her shorts.

I hope you let him make his delivery before you threw yourself at him?" Bonnie asked.

The cases are in the cooler. Heather zipped up her fly. But if you ask me, he sure didnt deliver.


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 7, 2007)

I really like this story, and it's progressing nicely! I wonder if Heather is going to gain any weight, trying to coax others to eat and whatnot!  Look forward tot he next part! :eat2:


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you, sir. Glad you like it.

Heather will get a little more mention in the story. Her part time status at the diner has helped her keep her figure up to this point but if she continues to work there she may find it harder to maintain that toned body. Or maybe feeding potential dates could be the outlet that keeps her thin.

If things go as planned I should be posting more shortly. Now that I said that I jinxed myself, but the story is written. I'm just dragging my feet with minor rewrites and proofreading.

I like the quote you use by the way. Vader has a lot of great lines, but that's one of his best.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 9, 2007)

*Chapter 13 - THE TEST*

What are you doing? Austin asked Mario, who was standing over a freshly baked peach cobbler.

Cutting a sample. Marios sample was big enough to serve as dessert for three hungry people. Dont tell me you never taste your work? How would you know whether or not its any good?

Before he responded Austin nodded towards some order slips at the pass-through, alerting his trainee to the fact that he was falling behind. Marios training over the last few weeks had been all on the job. For the most part it had been a huge success. Mario had almost a greater passion for cooking than Austin. The veteran cook could not help but see a little of himself in Mario as his eyes lit up when a diner happily devoured a meal he had prepared. However, similar to Pedro (who Austin had fired the minute he returned from the wedding) Mario was quickly falling victim to his lack of willpower. After the long training sessions, Marios knack for sampling everything he cooked had him wearing pants that were two waist sizes larger then when he had started.

First of all, this is a baked good. The ingredient amounts are always the same. Once you know you got it right, as long as you keep making it the same way, with fresh ingredients, there is no need to sample. Austin allowed Mario the huge slice that had been already cut, but he quickly moved the remainder into storage. I tasted this cobbler recipe when I learned it years ago from a pastry chef out in California, and once I got it right, I never needed to try it again. He stole a small bite from Marios plate with his finger and nibbled thoughtfully. You dont quite have it down yet. So well try again after the lunch rush.

With his mouth full of baked peaches, Mario simply nodded and headed towards the grill, trying to get as much of the plateful eaten before he had to set it down. 

Austin turned his attention to Angel. She was taking a break much like usual, a large slice of vanilla almond cheesecake on a plate in front of her. Instead of tearing into it the way she always had, she was pushing a pile of crust crumbs around the uneaten custard with her fork, despondently.

Since the yelling match in the office back when she was still dating Emily, Austin and Angel had been avoiding each other at all costs. They grunted and gestured or even talked through other waitresses when they needed to communicate. 

Since Emilys hasty departure Austin felt somewhat vindicated in having his suspicious feelings about her hold up, but he was also feeling very bad for Angel. It pained him to see her moping around and being visibly depressed. Seeing her not be able to eat was the last straw. He sat down across from her at the break table.

After a few minutes of awkward silence Angel started, Ive been waiting for weeks to hear you say I told you so. So just go ahead and say it, she muttered without looking up.

I wasnt going to say that. Ive been meaning to thank you for holding this place together when Bonnie and I did the wedding. Not even the compliment got her to look up, so Austin continued, I also wanted to see how youve been handling things. I know break-ups are hard. You and that Emily seemed to be pretty close before she left. It was a pretty clumsy lead in, but it was all Austin could think of to say. 

Youve dated one person since Ive known you. How would you know anything about break-ups? Angel shot back. She finally looked up at her boss, her eyes narrowed into angry-looking slits.

Ive had lots of dating experience before I came here. He shifted uncomfortably in his seat as he lied.

Angel simply shook her head and squinted her eyes even narrower in disbelief.

Never mind me, this is about you. You need to get past this Emily thing and move on. The other girls look up to you and youre bringing everybody down with your sulking.

Id love to move on, but its not that easy. Softball and soccer leagues have already started. I hadnt signed up since I had been seeing Emily and we got our work out by she quickly caught herself. Um, we had been keeping active in other ways.

I see. More nervous seat shifting by Austin. 

Anyway, sports have always been how Ive dealt with things. Now, even if there was an activity to sign up for, Im a little out of shape for most sports. My old basketball team wouldnt take me back even as a substitute. 

You dont say? The cook continued squirming in his seat as he diverted his eyes from the over-300-pound pear in front of him.

What can I say? I got very comfortable with Emily. She made me feel so beautiful and appreciated. She leaned back and grabbed two big handfuls of her abundant belly rolls, which were impressive but paled in comparison to her gigantic lower half that drooped over all sides of the chair. Before she left me for some slut, just cause the little twig was in a band, Angel added.

What about volleyball? Austin thought out loud.

What about it? 

I know the guy that runs a sports bar over by the stadium. Hes been trying to start up a co-ed sand volleyball league. I bet if we asked around we could get a team together with people here at the diner.

Ooooh, I love volleyball. Angels face lit up immediately. After contemplating a minute she added, Although Im probably not able to spike the ball like I used to in high school. 

Itll be mostly for fun. I wouldnt worry about the level of competition, Austin assured. 

Still, I should try to get back in some sort of shape before we start. She looked down at her plate of rich dessert. After a brief hesitation she shrugged and brought a huge mouthful up to her lips with her fork. Ill start tomorrow.

***

Oh man, Bonnie, after helping you with this I think I more than made up for the Danny incident. Heather came out of the offices tiny bathroom dangling a pregnancy test between her thumb and forefinger. She held it out at arm's length so the still dripping piece of plastic was as far away from her as possible. As soon as she was able she tossed it onto Austins desk. Droplets of urine splattered onto the work surface and surrounding papers as it landed with a hollow click.

Not there. Hang on, Bonnie shouted from inside the bathroom, where she was struggling to pull her pantyhose and shorts up over her uncooperative fat thighs. She squeezed through the narrow doorway and picked up the pregnancy test, peering intently at the little window on the end.

You have to wait. Heather picked up the box the test came in off the couch and looked on the back. Three minutes, and then itll say.

What are you doing leaving that out? What if Austin comes in? Bonnie snatched the box out of Heathers hand.

Oh, is this a secret? You didnt say anything about that, Heather smirked.

Its not really a secret, Bonnie shrugged. Ill just wait until I know for sure to tell himI mean anybody, before I tell anybody.

Well you didnt need to waste your money on that test. Its pretty obvious your preggers. Heather moved closer to the woman who was easily over twice her size. As best she could, she put her arm around Bonnies blubber-encapsulated lower back.

How is it obvious? Bonnie was still staring at the tiny readout of the test.

Well, for starters youve been eating like its your last day on earth for the last week. Heather reached her free had around and jiggled one of Bonnies many thick spare tires for emphasis. I know when I got pregnant with mine I mustve gained at least twelve pounds.

How terrible for you. Bonnie took her eyes off the light blue stick long enough to roll her eyes at the diminutive waitress.

Secondly your boobs have swollen up so big it looks like you're following around a pair of weather balloons."

It was pretty obvious, due to Bonnies tight t-shirt that her breasts had expanded to the point that large gobs of boob-flesh were oozing out from every side of her painfully undersized bra. Fist-sized sacks of fat billowed out from above and below the cup. Ridges of flesh engulfed the five-inch wide strap around her back.

I bet theyre sensitive too. Heathers hand left the thick roll of fat below Bonnies belly button and forcefully honked her left tit. Her small, thin fingers disappearing into the bloated milk-sack as she squeezed. 

Ouch. Of course theyre sensitive when you do that. Bonnie pushed Heather back, but the rough grabbing and Bonnies sudden movement caused the overloaded hooks on her bra to bend straight. Bonnie grunted while her backbreaking load of mammeries spilled outward and downward over her belly before her skin and shirt fabric stretched tight.

Wow! Heather shouted, eyes nearly popping out of her head. When those things fill up with milk you might as well forget about bras and get yourself a good wheelbarrow.

Thanks a lot. Bonnie struggled to reach her hands under her shirt and fished around for the destroyed boob harness.

Dont blame me. Blame genetics. Heather glanced down at her own, puny in comparison, set of tits. I know I do. Now if youll excuse me, Im going to go wash your pee off my hands.

As Heather stepped into the bathroom Bonnie happened to look down at the pregnancy tester that she had dropped on the desk during the confusion.

Oh my word! she shrieked.


----------



## Hamhock (Oct 10, 2007)

elroycohen said:


> Thank you, sir. Glad you like it.
> 
> Heather will get a little more mention in the story. Her part time status at the diner has helped her keep her figure up to this point but if she continues to work there she may find it harder to maintain that toned body. Or maybe feeding potential dates could be the outlet that keeps her thin.
> 
> ...



Chapter 13. Is that the end?


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 10, 2007)

There is one more chapter and an epilogue coming. The epilogue is where I keep coming up with minor rewrites so I can't promise when I'll have it ready to post. Hopfully it won't take me too long.

Thanks for the interest.

ec


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 13, 2007)

*Chapter 14 BUMP  SET - JIGGLE*

Easy now, slowly, nice and slow, Austin said as he struggled to help Bonnie lower herself onto her beach towel.

Im fine, just make sure I can reach my cooler and go play your silly volleyball game, Bonnie snapped back. As her wide, soft hips and thighs spread out even wider the large beach towel became nearly invisible.

Well, you should be careful. The doctor said you should really be on bed rest, Austin warned.

I know what the doctor said. I was there. Bonnie sounded annoyed as she reached into one of the large coolers Austin had set next to her and pulled out a three-foot-long hoagie roll stuffed with peanut butter, graham cracker crumbs, butterscotch chips and chunks of bratwurst. Thank goodness you remembered it. Ive been craving one of these all day. As fast as she could bring the sandwich to her lips, Bonnie was cramming it down her throat.

The last two months Bonnie had been quite difficult to deal with. Ever since her doctor (the one Austin had made her go to as soon as he found out she was with child) told her a woman of her size should not be on her feet all day and in fact should be on bed rest as much as possible, Bonnie had been in a perpetual state of crabbiness. 

Austin had quickly learned that her constant complaining could be temporarily silenced with food, although the normally very sensual experience of watching his lover eat had been replaced with a shocked sense of awe when Bonnie savagely tore into whatever odd combination of foodstuffs she was craving at a particular moment. Her requests ranged from interestingly creative, such as pickles dipped in pancake batter, deep fried and topped with cheese whiz and sour cream, to the downright ludicrous, a sandwich made out of two pieces of yellow sheet cake, Canadian bacon, hot fudge and blueberry syrup.

Austin had tried to make an effort to steer Bonnie down a more healthy diet path since her weight as it was made for a high-risk pregnancy according to her doctor. After having a small bowl of broccoli soup with a side of carrots hurled toward his head at a high rate of speed, Austin conceded to prepare whatever made her happy. 

The sudden shift from waitressing long hours to lying in bed all day, along with the massive increase in appetite and flood of hormones running through her body caused the landscape of Bonnies anatomy to change dramatically. She seemed to be gaining weight, bloating and swelling at once. Some days her stomach would tower above the rest of her after a binge as she lay prone on her back. Other days her feet and calves would bloat like someone had been pumping gallons of water into them. Still other days her boobs would swell until they turned bright pink and appeared ready to pop. All this, and she was barely through her first trimester.

Austin had been there for Bonnie through it all. Although he struggled at first in letting Mario take control of running the diner in his absence, the constant attention Bonnie needed at her apartment had kept his mind off work for the most part. Besides keeping food within her reach constantly, he massaged away all her aches and pains before she could finish asking for him to do so. He helped her to her feet when she needed to stretch her legs. And of course, when she was horny Austin obliged her with a vision-blurring orgasm that usually sparked her appetite even more.

Although very helpful and understanding, Austin certainly had not lost his various quirks and ticks. In the couple months he had been there, Austin had cleaned Bonnies six hundred square-foot studio apartment from top to bottom ten times over. He had put the diners phone number on speed dial so he could easily call Mario to check on how things were going, which he did at least five times a day.

Despite his neuroses and her rapid mood swings, or perhaps because of them, Austin and Bonnie seemed to feel their relationship grow stronger. They quickly grew very comfortable being around each other outside of work. Routines formed almost within the first week. Austin was sleeping regularly and it helped Bonnie to have him to cuddle next to. They had television shows they would watch together while canoodling in bed. They played endless board games to pass the time. Austin even allowed himself to be talked into painting Bonnies toenails with every color polish sold at the mall so she could see which ones she liked best, although she had to lie flat on her back and have Austin help lift her legs in the air to be able to see her feet. 

While the time together helped the couple cement their love for one another, after being cooped up in her bedroom for weeks on end Bonnie needed a change of scenery. She managed to whine enough that Austin agreed to let her come watch the diners volleyball team play.

Bonnie was none too fast these days and with the amount of food she insisted Austin bring along it was no surprise they were quite late in arriving. The atmosphere was pretty laid back and people were excited to see Bonnie, so no one seemed upset when Austin finally walked out onto the sand-covered court.

The team was far from talented. Assembled by Austin, who convinced them it would help the depressed Angel get out of her rut, the team was winless in their first three games. They showed no real signs of improving, either. 

Angel had made a real effort to become more active and get back to the very curvy, yet very energetic woman she had been pre-Emily. She struggled, however, with her near insatiable hunger. For the most part, this was due to her stomach stretching into a veritable black hole during Emilys decadent overfeeding sessions. As a result, her legs were so packed with excess fat that getting into a ready position for returning serves and spikes was a near impossibility. Her backside stuck out so far and sagged so heavily that if a play caused her to rock back on her heels, there was no way for her to avoid falling right onto her extremely well-padded ass. 

Although it was almost heart wrenching to watch her cumbersomely heavy form flop around the court, she gave her all on every play and never got discouraged, all while wearing her trademark pink bike shorts. The material was so undersized the legs always rolled up her thighs as they undulated and wobbled, causing her to look as if she were playing in boy-cut panties and making her immense saddlebags appear even larger.

Amber was also on the team and no more skilled in volleyball than young Angel. She had joined the team as a temporary escape from work, school and her daily motherly duties. She also thought it was good for her kids to come outside and run around. Ambers continued nightly indulgence on the late shift had caused her hourglass figure to be lost under the increasingly thick layers of pasty flab. With her constricting sports bra and short shorts, Amber looked very triangular shaped, at least a rounded triangle. A pyramid of soft, jiggling rolls stacked on top of her wide hips. Not as prone to going all out as Angel was, Amber would stick out a plump arm if the ball happened in her direction.

The final female member of Austins team was Cassidy, who happened to be the prisoner from the Bone Yard. Ever since Bonnie had recommended the diner to her, the young lady had become a fixture at the place, so much so that many waitresses thought she had a crush on Austin. Her love of his cooking along with a propensity for her fellow dancers at the club to make a game out of taking advantage of her weakness for fattening treats had seen her once long and lean body topped with monstrous fake tits grow into a quite pudgy exotic dancer. Luscious gobs of back-fat along with deeply dimpled patches of thigh cheese now adorned the formally toned entertainer. The transformation had worked quite well for Cassidy, since new ownership and an influx of clientele that preferred a larger, softer form to a straight, skinny one caused her new body to be quite popular. 

Alas, Cassidy was even less accomplished at volleyball then her teammates. Even at her thinnest her obscenely jutting cleavage would have prevented her outstretched arms from making contact with the volleyball. Now with months of over-indulgent diner food clinging to her body she was even less agile and much clumsier. The ball would slap into the large target of one of her breasts and cause a pendulous swaying of her heavy hangers that would teeter the top-heavy young dancer to and fro. 

Pretty young Cassidy was in fact a replacement for Heather. The petite single mother was forced to watch from the sidelines with a sprained wrist from the previous weeks volleyball game. While her kids played in the sand, Heather had found a handsome young college student to flirt with. The recent incident with Danny had sparked a romantic bug in Heather that had her contemplating reducing her workload to allow for dating. The pasty young target of her affection on this day happened to sport a very impressively sized beer belly, and he was quickly smitten by the slender bikini-clad beauty licking her lips and winking at him while she spread out on her folding chair. 

The male team members were no better at the game, unfortunately. Mario had himself been consuming almost as much of the food as he prepared for diners. Austins forced absence from the kitchen allowed the new cooks appetite for his own high-calorie dishes to run rampant. Some days his gluttony rivaled Bonnies pregnancy-induced binging. Minka had actually lost a little weight while she sat at home waiting for her husband to come home and cook for her.

The resulting change in Mario was epic. He was practically unrecognizable as the same slender groom that stood up at the front of the church awaiting his bride months before. Standing topless out on the volleyball court there was now quite obviously a lot more of Mario. Mostly new fat accumulated around his stomach and ass, making his figure look very much like a potato with toothpicks for arms and legs. His hairy belly jutted outward over his waistband and then wrapped around his sides, ending in two big blobs of love handles. His very prominent backside resembled two huge water balloons stuffed into a bag. They swayed gently to and fro as Mario waited for the ball to be hit to him. With his weight increasing so quickly, Mario was very lethargic and uncomfortable chasing after the volleyball.

The lone thin person on the team, Austin was almost worse then the rest of the members combined. He looked good standing on the court, slender but with slight muscle definition that was exaggerated by the sweat glistening on his shirtless torso. His physical stature stemmed from his neurotic personality and poor eating habits rather than any cardiovascular activity. Having never played volleyball before, he was having a hard time getting the basics of the game down. He had yet to have one of his serves go where he aimed it. Jumping up without tangling himself in the net was another frequent problem he had. At this game he also had Bonnie distracting him on the sidelines. 

Wearing a revealing tank top with no bra and tiny shorts, very little was left to the imagination. In her seated position, Bonnies unsupported breasts weighed heavily downward on her belly that had settled into her lap. Her sizable stomach resembled a garbage bag full of wet sand. All the excess flesh on her lower half had spread out around her as she feasted on her specially prepared snacks. Maybe it was the way she was sitting, or simply the humidity, but all the hefty parts of her anatomy seemed to melt together into one big beautiful blob. The intersection where her belly and thighs squished together in front of her crotch hid her shorts and made her appear naked from the waist down. To Austin (and a few other FAs who had learned to make sure they were around for Austins games) the sight was very arousing and hampered his already marginal play. 

While the games they had played so far had been less than competitive (they had scored a combined six points in their previous three games), todays opponent just happened to have a couple of FAs on the team, which proved to even the playing field a tad. 

One young man took a particular interest in Angel. He made a conscious effort to hit everything he could in her direction yet just out of reach. The resulting tremors of rippling flesh beneath the straining pink spandex as she dove had her admirer struggling to hide his erection for the better part of the match. Angel noticed this and began exchanging flirtatious looks with her opponent. It was notable since it was her first romantic encounter since Emily.

A female FA on the opposing team was a good aim with her serve and made sure to send the majority of her thunderous overhand serves into Marios bulbous midsection. By the end of the match Mario was sporting a good sized red mark where the ball had repeatedly landed on the slow-to-react cook.

With key members of the opposition admiring the bulging bodies across from them, Austins team managed five points. The point of the volleyball league was not solely about wins and losses; in fact, most people participated for the social aspect. So as the game ended, the teams walked off the court laughing and joking as they dug into their coolers of food and drink on the sidelines. 

Austin, however, stood by himself in the middle of the court. He looked preoccupied as he fidgeted anxiously in the sand, enough so that Bonnie pulled her attention away from her ice cream sandwich, made from two thick pieces of maple fudge and half-melted orange sherbet, long enough to yell out to her boyfriend.

What are you doing? Streams of melted orange goop ran down her fatty forearms and dripped onto her piles of thigh blubber that had turned a pale, pasty color from her extended period of time spent inside.

Come out here for a second, Austin waved his hands, motioning for her to join him. 

You got to be kidding me! She hoisted a hefty arm up past her boobs to her mouth and began slurping melted sherbet out of her skin folds. The movement caused her colossal breasts to spill out the top and sides of the straining sweat soaked tank top. Although the fabric somehow managed to still cover her erect nipple the tight moist fabric let everyone know exactly where her marble sized pleasure zones were. 

Seriously, come on out and Ill hit a few soft ones at you. Austin ran over and tugged playfully at his sticky girlfriend.

The doctor would have my head if he knew I was out here. I doubt he would want my playing volleyball, she protested.

A little bit wont hurt. Austin stopped tugging on her and knelt down between her splayed legs, lowering his voice to a throaty whisper, Then we'll go home and Ill give you a very thorough massage. He lowered his head between her sagging breasts and lapped up some of her spilled treat. Slowly he dragged his tongue up the long line of her cleavage over her stack of chins to her orange stained mouth. Gently he bit down and tugged her still cold lower lip.

With the promise of affection for later, Bonnie reluctantly agreed, although she was slightly suspicious of her unusually persistent lover. A little help from Austin got her to her feet. He forcibly held onto a bulging saddlebag until she assured him she had feeling to her legs and was stable. She shuffled over to position herself on the court while Austin got the ball and ran over to the other side of the net. Bonnie noticed he had a huge goofy smile plastered across his face that she had never seen before. She was becoming more suspicious of Austins motives, but now as people on the sidelines were looking on she realized she was at the mercy of whatever her man had planned for her . 

The large mass of Bonnies boobs and belly took up the space her hands would go if she could clasp them together if front of her. So there was really nothing she could do when the ball landed five feet in front of her and rolled out of view under her flesh apron. 

Dont move, Ill get it, Austin said, almost as if had rehearsed it. He scurried quickly under the net and got down on one knee in front of her.

Suddenly it dawned on her what his plan was, but she asked anyway, Baby, what are you doing?

He fished something out of his shorts and fiddled with it by the volleyball out of Bonnies view. Slowly his hand rose up into her line of sight and she saw a huge diamond engagement right nestled snugly in a little black box. The now very attentive group of co-workers and friends oohed and ahhed at the romantic gesture. Bonnie seemed ready to explode with excitement, but was trying to wait for Austin to ask the question.

Bonnie Lynn Mitchel, I loved you with all my heart before I found out you were pregnant with my child and even before our first date. Noticeably nervous, Austin paused to catch his breath. And after these last couple of months of bonding at your apartment A dramatic pause while he smiled knowingly up at her, I want to make sure I have you in my life always. Will you marry me?

There was a gasp from the onlookers as Bonnie swooned. Luckily Austin jumped up to help ease her down onto the soft sand. She looked stunned. Her eyes wide and tearing up in the corners, her mouth gaping but unable to speak. After a few seconds that seemed like hours to Austin, Bonnie started shaking her head up and down. Her thick arms shot out for her man and pulled him into her.

Yes! Yes! she finally squealed. Then, as the small crowd of friends cheered and clapped, Bonnie leaned backward, her hands still locked onto Austin, pulling him on top of her. The happy couple rolled around the sand, looking into each other's eyes and kissing passionately.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 13, 2007)

*MOVING ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS - EPILOGUE*

The proposal by Austin was the start of big changes not only in the lives of Austin and Bonnie but for the diner as well, starting with the fact that Austin was at the diner even less than before. Between caring for his increasingly more pregnant and less mobile fiancée, helping plan the wedding and looking for a house so they could move out of Bonnies cramped little apartment, it was a wonder he made it in to help Mario at all.

Bonnie had a rough second and third trimester. Mostly she had herself to blame for her troubles since she stayed in bed eating, planning the wedding or stressing about the wedding, or all three. By the time she was eight months' pregnant her doctor no longer had to stress the need for bed rest as her atrophied muscles, rapid weight gain and the human life growing inside her made her unable to sit up on her own much let get up out of bed.

Austin was very nurturing and understanding during the difficult third trimester. He understood it was hard for the naturally independent woman to be bed bound and reliant on another person. Toward the end of the pregnancy, not only was she not able to get up, but as her breasts filled with milk she was unable to reach her bloated hands out far enough to rub her aching nipples or scratch her bellybutton. Anything below the awe-inspiring mass of her belly was defiantly out of reach to her.

It helped that Austin was very complimentary during this sensitive time, not just by his words, either; just about every time the bed sheets were pulled back to expose Bonnies naked body Austin got noticeably hard, which made Bonnie feel very attractive and appreciated, even more so when during her sponge baths Austin would get so aroused he would have to masturbate while admiring his wifes large, wet, nearly immobile form. The sense of power Bonnie got from still being able to have that kind of effect on her man was enough to get her through the tough times. 

Given Bonnies severe lack of endurance the labor when it finally arrived was a long arduous ordeal, just as the doctor had warned her. After the thirteen hours of pushing was done, Bonnie said it was all worth it to hold her little one in her arms. She became very committed to caring for the new life and being the best mother she could be. 

Austin took his new job as parent very seriously as well. After the childbirth he was seen even less at the diner. A few catering events here and there to supplement the income, but his new obsession became providing for his loving wife and baby girl, who they named Britteny Anne.

With the added task of raising their beautiful new child, the wedding seemed far less important then it had before. They kept it very simple, but very elegant. The ceremony was short since they had it mere weeks after Brittenys delivery. A beautiful outdoor location was selected and only a handful of friends were in attendance. Far from traditional, the honeymoon consisted of moving into their new home and spending time with the newborn. Austin and Bonnie would have wanted it no other way.

So happy with their new lifestyle were Bonnie and Austin that they quickly started trying for their second child. After the second healthy child was born, they wasted no time trying for a third. Without any precautions the very fertile Bonnie found herself the mother of three girls, and twin boys. After the twins, Bonnie tried to convince Austin to get snipped, but he insisted that given both their increasing ages they were probably safe from another little bundle of joy. Although he did say the same thing a month before Bonnie found out she was pregnant with the twins.

Four pregnancies certainly made their mark on Bonnies physique. Breast-feeding five children (and one husband) had stretched her breasts out to the point that they resembled thick, lumpy, stretchmark-covered blankets draped over her belly. Their coloring faded from a fatty yellowish up at the base to deep pink at the downward pointing nipple. Her belly was packed with so much blubber from the pregnancies full of binging that months after her last child had delivered she still appeared to look the same as she had at eight months' along. The apron of sagging flesh hung down to her thighs and required Austins help washing underneath to help keep all the problems of the skin-on-skin contact to a minimum. 

Maybe it was because Bonnie had spent the majority of the last few years in bed, but her legs were now unrecognizable as appendages. Gobs of fat had to be moved aside to find her knees. Sheets of watery flesh cascaded down from her hip and combined with cellulite on her thighs, which in turn hung down around her tree-trunk-like calves. Her calf tattoo had become so stretched and faded it was impossible to tell what it was originally meant to represent. 

Mostly covered in ankle fat, her flat feet would swell up to the size of footballs if she stayed standing for long periods of time. 

Her rubbery arms sat perched on top of shelves of flesh that were pushed outward by her heavy, sagging breasts. Her face always appeared as if it was swollen up with some kind of allergy. Puffy cheeks and wobbling chins shook to the point the people talking to her would become distracted by them.

Bonnies ass had accumulated a fair amount of fat over her last few years of a sedentary lifestyle. When she stood it billowed outward and upward, creating a kind of basin beneath her lower back rolls. It usually filled up with sweat, since the excursion of moving her large mass caused her to perspire constantly. 

Her hard to fit body and the daily duties of caring for five kids made shopping for clothing an impossibility. She had a pair of favorite sweatpants that she wore day in and day out, a raggedy old blue pair that had fit her better after baby number three but she continued to wear anyway. She was unable to keep her legs apart from the knee up when standing, but if she could, people would be able to see most of the inner thigh of her sweats had been rubbed away by the constant friction. 

Her favorite t-shirt was no more flattering to her figure. Too short to cover all the rolls and bulges of her stomach to begin with, the overstretched fabric usually rolled up underneath her breasts with any kind of movement. What was revealed was a pasty white laundry bag-size expanse of skin straining to contain the inhuman amount of constantly jiggling belly fat that surrounded her entire midsection.

So large was her colossal belly that it was made of three distinct sections. The top section bunched into rolls underneath her the base of her breasts, and then was framed by more breast flesh along the sides. The middle section consisted of her apron. It was by far the largest part. Cumbersome and heavy, it sagged down if front of her crotch and combined with her thighs to form an undistinguishable junction of flabby body parts. The third section was a smaller blob of fat that peeked out from underneath her apron at that junction and was just barely visible when she was naked. Austin was quite aware of it and also knew it was highly sensitive to tickling. A gentle caress of Bonnies vulnerable bulge sent her into a wobbling fit of hysterics every time. 

No one knew for sure what Bonnies actual weight was. Not even Bonnie or Austin had any idea what she had ballooned up to after five kids. She had not been weighed since they had given up their traditional doctor and went with a holistic mid-wife who made house calls. Of course without any factual numbers to go by, rumors of just how heavy Bonnie was floated around between friends and acquaintances. Guesses as high as 650 pounds were made, although more realistic estimates had her at just over 500 pounds. 

Whatever the number, Bonnie did not let it affect the time with her children. While she was much more likely to let Austin get up in the middle of the night for a crying baby or diaper changes since he was quicker, Bonnie was fully capable of watching the kids by herself during the day. She even managed to lower herself down to the floor to play with them, although Austin begged her not to attempt it when he was not around. She managed just fine and Austin would often times come into the room to find the lot of them sprawled out on the floor for nap time, Bonnie asleep on her side with a kid nestled into each thigh, two more snuggled into her stomach rolls and another burrowed in between her soft breasts. A picture of just such a moment was framed and hanging above the fireplace in their family room.

Bonnie was very much aware her unkempt appearance gave her the look of a stereotypical obese woman. With five kids now the priority in her life, she did not give it too much thought. She was not afraid to talk about it, however. In fact she told anyone who would listen, If I wasnt in love with such a good cook Id still be 120 pounds like I was when we met. And while her recollection of her pre-Austin weight was a little off, her openness helped ease some of the uncomfortable awkwardness that came with meeting new people.

She still got rude comments and stares when she went out to the mall or to the park, but Austin seemed much more concerned with it than she ever did. She could take the kids to a fast food joint, walk up to the counter, order enough for five people (then some for the kids) and be able to completely ignore any dirty looks or snide remarks that came her way. Part of the reason was just her natural personality, but a big part of her attitude was that fact that she had a loving husband and five healthy children to come home to.

Austin was quite fond of Bonnies propensity to eat and gain weight. Of course, he had feelings for her back when she was downright tiny and now that she was the mother to his children he would love her whether she was 150 pounds or 850. His lustful attraction to her current shape just enhanced their relationship and increased their sex life, which they still found plenty of time for even with five little rug rats. 

One of the reasons Austin was able to stay away from the diner and concentrate on family was that he was really no longer needed. Mario had not only been able to recreate the magic of the irresistible and addictive comfort foods that Austin had made his trademark, but he also put his own bit of personality into the cooking and atmosphere. His specialty turned out to be baked goods, so much so that Mario bought a building three blocks down from the diner and started a bakery devoted solely to his rich, decadent creations. 

The diner remained his main focus, where he established a family-like atmosphere. Where Austin had allowed the waitresses to eat whenever they wanted on their own time, Mario encouraged, almost demanded, that the girls glut themselves whenever they were not busy with guests. With such delicious homemade cooking being thrust upon them at every turn, the normally plus-sized employees exploded into super-sized waddling tributes to the effects of Marios expert cooking skills. Seating capacity had to be lost to allow wider aisles for the thicker waitresses to maneuver through. Eventually even the booths had to be taken out, since most of the regular clientele could not even think of squeezing into the confining space.

What the major difference was between the very successful Austin and the equally successful Mario was the way they enjoyed their talent for producing delectable, fattening meals. Austins enjoyment was more from a sense of his own accomplishment combined with making people happy. While he would be the first to admit he appreciated the physical effects it had on the love of his life, it was certainly not the main focus of his actions. Marios enjoyment was more from the sense of power he got creating meals that had such an effect on people. This empowerment slowly became his obsession. As he became more talented and confident in his abilities, he began to lose his grip on reality and see himself as some sort of distorted mythical god. 

Most effected by his delusions of grandeur was his loving wife Minka. Mario converted the back of his bakery into a luxury suite that was able to accommodate his enormous bride. Even a few extra ladies were kept on staff to bring enough food to keep her happy while Mario worked the diner. Minkas love of food combined with the fact that her man could now reproduce for her the most mouth-watering dishes she had ever tasted meant the rotund foodee lived a life she had never dreamed possible. Mostly immobile when she moved in, Minka quickly went from needing extra bakery employees for help to needing constant in-home nurses attending to her. These nurses were handpicked by Mario to be open to their lifestyle and were paid extra to keep the constant appetite of their patient satiated. 

Marios cooking combined with Minkas love of that cooking proved quite a combination. It was not long before Minkas legs became a distant memory not only to her but to anyone who laid eyes on her. Even laying propped up on her bed, her ever-extending belly completely covered her lower half down past her feet. Her skin became so stretched it resembled the consistency of creamy peanut butter covered in a thin layer of plastic. Three nurses had a heck of a time wrestling her massive sheets of blubber away from her body long enough to get a bedpan into place or massage some feeling back into her legs.

She quite literally resembled a living blob. Her bellybutton and nipples disappeared underneath countless folds, creases and blemishes. Her torso completely swallowed her stubby arms all the way to the wrists. Her head was permanently tilted upward so her mouth and nose were not smothered underneath neck rolls that billowed up over her chins.

She was imprisoned by her own fat. You would never know it by talking to her, though. Her freedom was being able to eat whatever she wanted. She cheerfully yammered away at the nurses whenever they were not filling her mouth with food. She was far from lonely as she became something of an FA legend, thanks in part to Marios success at the diner. Feeders and feedees alike would visit just to lay eyes upon what they felt was one of the most beautiful women in the world. Couples about to be married would come from miles away to rub a soft, moist portion of Minkas body for luck before their wedding. Admirers would come try to guess her weight (as even the fat-friendly nurses felt it was not safe to try and hoist her up to a scale for a real measurement). Guesses ranged from 600 to 800 pounds, but her globular shapelessness made it really hard to say if those were accurate one way or the other. Regardless, Minka smiled like she was the happiest woman in the world day in and day out, although she smiled more when she was eating.

For all the power Mario thought he had in being able to fatten his wife into a living testament to gluttony and a good portion of Houston into morbid obesity, he was certainly not immune from his own talent. In fact, next to Minka his waist-expanding power became most evident in his own ever-widening body. While the waitresses were indulging whenever they were not busy, Mario was tasting his dishes constantly. The better he got the more he indulged, and he was powerless to resist fattening himself to over 500 pounds. The weight kept showing up in his belly and backside, creating oddly lumpy, protruding set-off ass cheeks that stretched any pair of pants he wore to their limit. It did not help the fit of his pants any that his belly became such a heavy flap of blubber that it flopped down in front of his crotch and thighs so low he was forced to pull the waistband of his pants over it. 

Another notable difference between Austin and his successor was their demeanor. Austin was friendly, but quiet and reserved. His talent and dedication to his craft commanded respect as well as intimidated those that did not know him quite as well. Mario also commanded respect, but his outgoing, jubilant nature made him seem more like a giant teddy bear. It made for a more relaxed attitude at the diner that did not always work to Marios favor. Some of the more mischievous waitresses under his employ became fond of playing practical jokes on the increasingly vulnerable mountain of a man. They would spill ice water on the counter where he rested his sagging belly as he cooked. The jolt of cold water on his sensitive underbelly as he lowered it down would send Mario into a teetering earthquake of gyrations and would leave him with a large, wet spot on the front of his pants. 

Another favorite activity of the girls was to balance items on the deep shelf created by his gigantic rear end without his knowledge. Sometimes a glass of soda or half eaten burger would sit there for over an hour before a shift in his weight would cause enough jiggling to vibrate it across his cheeks and onto the floor.

Probably the most devious of the tricks the girls played on him were done on hot days when the sweat would be pouring off the obese cook. One of the younger, full-figured waitresses would shamelessly flirt with Mario, showing cleavage or bending over at the waist in front of him while sharing a sexy story, which would ensure Mario was good and excited. With an erection popping up against his sweaty belly apron and surrounded by his fat, overly perspiring thighs, any movement he made after that caused Mario to be stroked into near climax by his own girth. The girls would explode into giggles as Marios face would turn beet red while he desperately tried to stop his jiggling blubber from massaging him until he exploded. Doubling over from the pleasurable sensation caused more weight from his jostling apron to press against the sensitive tip of his penis, guaranteeing the short-of-breath cook would disappear into his office for a change of pants.

Far too fat to fit behind the wheel of an automobile, Mario was forced by his own gluttony to waddle the few blocks down to the bakery at the end of each day. A walk that took the average man ten minutes took the quarter-ton Mario over an hour. Once he arrived, he got right to work cooking up dinner for Minka. Despite being far too fat to even consider sexual intercourse, the happy couple kept intimacy alive with their nightly meals. The experience of being fed to capacity by the man she loved was enough to bring Minka more pleasure then a mere orgasm could ever have done. Marios sense of power from watching his wife grow ever fatter because of her insatiable love of his cooking created a feeling in him that could not be matched by basic sex. They were living out their own dream and could not be any happier if they tried.

A more traditional happy ending was found by Heather. Eventually she quit her other jobs to work full time at the diner, partially because of the decent pay she got by increasing her hours, but mostly because the heavier than average clientele provided a lot of dating fodder for the lady who lusted after large, hungry men. Many men made the jump from shopping at department stores to shopping at big and tall shops after dating the sexy chubby chaser. It seemed inevitable that the constant barrage of temptation coupled with her constant companionship with men who over-consumed would eventually prove too much for Heather to maintain her petite little figure. Although she never reached the high weights of her co-workers, she did swell up from her perky cheerleader physique too a more generously proportioned pin-up, a pin-up with the definite bulge of love handles and the distinct dimpling of the backs of her thighs adding to her shapely curves. 

It was a man she never would have guessed, who showed up at the diner one day with a bouquet of roses and a plea for a date, that ended up taking Heather off the market - young Danny, who had developed something of an obsession of his own for Heather after their incident at the picnic table. Months of being too frightened to venture near the diner had Danny looking more slender when he finally gathered up the nerve to burst through the doors and sweep Heather off her feet. After winning her over and dating exclusively, it did not take long for Danny to swell back up to and past his heaviest weight. Heather discovered her new boyfriends eating habits combined with his genetics and her encouragement would make fattening him up to the Danny of her fantasies a definite possibility. 

Practicality intervened, however, since Dannys job required him to be able to fit into his delivery truck and Heather soon learned that he was very good with her children and very helpful once her twins became involved in activities where they needed to be driven around places. So with some monitoring and a little nagging, Heather managed to keep her eventual husband fat and happy within reason. She was content in the knowledge that when the time was right, all it would take would be more of his favorite calorie-laden beer in the refrigerator and some extra meals at the diner to help Danny fatten up to a size that would make Mario look like a lightweight.

Angel also found true love through the diner, but only after she was able to get Emily completely out of her mind. Immersing herself in volleyball and other group activities helped. She focused only on the activities at first, but began flirting with teammates and opponents like she had used to rather quickly. Long after she had forgotten about Emily emotionally, the tattooed young beauty still had a lasting physical effect on Angel. Having stretched Angels stomach through the encouraged binging, the young waitresss appetite remained super-sized long after the silver-haired lesbians face had begun to fade from memory. 

Once Mario took over at the diner and Angels eating habits were encouraged even more, no amount of friendly sporting activities could slow her ass from expanding wider. Her posterior became so impossibly huge that men who favored a large pear-shaped beauty were practically lining up for dates with the waddling waitress. It was not until a particularly smooth admirer began making his crush on Angel apparent that she even thought about dating again. Subtle at first, he began by making sure he sat in Angels area every time he came in and showering her with compliments until she blushed. After a few visits, Angel began returning the friendly flirting and the two even began carrying on conversations that lasted long after the admirers meal. 

One fateful visit, the man had a sketchbook and was furiously scribbling into it between eating and flirting. He was very secretive with it at first, covering it with his hand when Angel would try to peek. Finally after he finished his Brownie Mountain Sundae, Angel pressed him to share what was on the pad. Sheepishly he explained to her, I started out thinking I would be able to draw your gorgeous form in the nude, but I soon realized that even my vivid imagination could not comprehend such exotic beauty until I see it with my own eyes. I instead drew you as I hope to one day see you at our wedding. Laying the tablet on the table Angel laid eyes on an immaculate pencil sketch of her in a lavish wedding gown. Almost immediately she fell head over heels for the charming young man.

Her new beau was an independently wealthy financial advisor whose real passion was being an artist. He was an extremely talented painter and sculptor, but after he began dating Angel he truly became inspired and created a gallerys worth of artwork based on her abundant, curvy figure. After the couple became serious Angel left the diner to travel with her boyfriend, Nathan, as he displayed his work at galleries across the country. Angels natural beauty combined with Nathans talent for translating that beauty into a painting or sculpture eventual became something of a sensation and the happy couple spent the next few years traveling the world either creating new pieces or showing the work off.

No matter how lavish the cuisine of whatever location Nathan and Angel visited, it was no match for the meals back at the diner. As a result Angel shed some of the poundage she had packed on during her waitressing days. Still a large, supple, pear-shaped goddess, the smaller Angel actually had an easier time with all the traveling. At her heaviest, Angels billowing, wide hips were difficult to squeeze down the aisles of commercial planes and Nathan was forced to purchase three seats to comfortable accommodate all the soft flesh of her backside. After slimming a bit she could squeeze her rear into two seats with moderate difficulty, allowing Nathan to snuggle in next to her.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 13, 2007)

*Epilogue, continued*

Back in Houston for a showing at a popular gallery after a few years abroad, Angel had hoped to visit the diner to try and catch up with friends and experience some of the succulent pies she had missed during her time away. The pies had to wait until after the exhibit, but some friends she never thought she see set foot in a gallery surprised her with a visit.

Angel, holy cow I barely even recognized you, bellowed a voice from across the gallery.

It was true, the formerly over 300-pounder was now less than 250 pounds, impeccably dressed in a form-fitting black dress that revealed every amazing curve on her thick legs. The once naïve young woman not only looked smaller, but also had the glowing look of someone madly in love as well as a person full of confidence.

Looking through the crowd to see where the voice came from Angel spotted a tall, slender man carrying a newborn baby in each arm and also a slightly older baby packed into a harness on his chest. Although his bushy hair and full beard were now completely gray, Angel recognized Austin immediately.

Oh, my goodness! Look who thinks theyre cultured enough to come to an art exhibit, Angel joked, a large smile spreading across her face.

If they let you in, theyll let anyone in, Austin grinned back.

Walking over to her former boss, Angel saw Bonnie trailing her husband by a few feet. Clad in her trademark sweats and t-shirt, Bonnie had two toddlers shuffling along with her. Each young child had a small hand firmly gripping a bulge of fat around where their mothers knee should be. The tugging hands caused the sweatpants to be pulled down, giving people a good glimpse of her lower belly apron, along with the bulging stacks of upper rolls that Bonnie was constantly trying to pull her skin-tight t-shirt over.

Wow, you guys have been busy, Angel said, looking around at the swarm of children. The two that came with Bonnie instantly ran off as soon as their parents stopped to talk.

Tell me about it, Bonnie replied drolly before turning in the direction of her already vanished children. Please dont break anything, guys, she called out.

Im so happy to see you. I was totally going to look you up while I was in town, Angel gushed.

We saw the ad for this show and just had to stop in and see you, Bonnie explained. The work this guy does is so good. I can tell he just adores you from how he captures your likeness in his stuff.

Austin raised an eyebrow, Suddenly youre a cultured art critic? He turned to Angel. The only drawing hanging in our house is whatever Brit scribbled onto a scrap of paper that day.

Bonnie just rolled her eyes, Its a girl thing. I wouldnt expect you to understand.

Yeah, well Im looking around and I dont see anything showing you in your pink bike shorts. Anyone who wanted to capture your personality would know to draw you in those, Austin added while peeking through the crowd to make sure his kids had not knocked anything over. 

So hows life been for you? You look great, Bonnie asked. 

Austin gently rocked the sleeping babies in his arms while continuing his search for the older children.

Thank you. We just get back from Barcelona. Angel gave a pose to show off her deep tan. As she shifted weight, her still prominent ass shook seductively. Nathan is amazing. People cant get enough of his work.

Some of that is probably because of his subject, Bonnie said, admiring a small bronze sculpture that seemed to be an abstract representation of Angel in a ballerina type pose.

Well, maybe, Angel feigned modesty while at the same time striking the dancers pose that inspired the sculpture.

Suddenly the reunion was interrupted, Angel, baby. I was hoping to find you here, a familiar voice came through the crowded gallery.

The three friends shifted their attention to a very grungy looking tattoo-covered woman walking toward them. 

Emily? Angel wondered aloud.

Like Angel, Emily was dressed all in black, but unlike her former lover, Emilys attire consisted of a less refined raggedy black concert t-shirt, ripped cargo shorts and bulky combat boots. The ill-fitting outfit allowed Angel to see that her once-doting lover had added a substantial beer gut to her formerly lanky body. Her ink-covered legs were now also decorated with a fair amount of cellulite. The larger Emily came over and hugged the stunned Angel before she could react. 

How have you been? You look as sexy as ever, Emily said in a very cheerful voice. Her long silver hair was now a short tangle of bright orange locks.

Im good, Angel answered, eyes still wide with surprise. You look

You know life on the road. Emily patted her round, bloated tummy. Ive missed you. Ive been thinking of you a lot lately. 

Thank you. After eyeing her up, Angel guessed the years had added about fifty pounds to the former stringbean.

Austin was looking on with interest while Bonnie was trying to corral their mischievous kids.

So what happened to whats-her-name and your dream of fronting a band? Angel asked with mock curiosity. She sashayed around Emily, flaunting her constantly wiggling hips and ass.

Oh, Im still seeing her. In fact we still do a few gigs around town. Emily looked around and then called out, Oh, Cindy, baby. Come over here and let me introduce you.

Never would Angel have recognized the girl coming across the gallery as the scrawny little tramp that stole her girlfriend away years ago, not only because she had only seen the woman in the dark club for a few minutes, but mostly because Cindy now looked more than twice the size she was back then. Young Cindy possessed a beer gut to end all beer guts. It bobbed hypnotically in front of her as she lumbered over to her girlfriend. Her softball-sized, oddly cone-shaped boobs appeared to be growing off the side of her mammoth belly because there was no room left up front. An old college sweatshirt covered her torso like a second skin. The shorts (or perhaps skirt?) she was wearing were completely obscured by her overhanging gut. Thick, sturdy legs propelled her undulating mass over to Emilys side.

Feeling slightly superior to her exs blob of a girlfriend and unexpectedly aroused by the much chubbier figure Emily was sporting, Angel gave each lady a playful poke in their prominent midsections.

The life of a musician can take its toll on a womans figure, huh? The look she gave the woman was over the top flirtatious. 

Ive never been one to say no to something sweet and delicious, Cindy flirted back in a high, squeaky voice.

Like, I said, I missed you, Emily said with a sly smile, And what about you? I see you went back to men. Emily gave an exaggerated pout look and nodded over to Nathan who was explaining his artwork on the other side of the gallery.

Man. Its just one... Angel leaned in to Emily, positioning her lips inches from her exs. She placed her index and middle finger above Emilys bellybutton and slowing walked them up to her boobs, which had grown only slightly through her weight gain. But he is very open. She licked her glossy lips, If you know what I mean.

Emily gave a knowing nod and then winked at Cindy. She then walked, sandwiched between her bottom-heavy former lover and her apple-shaped girlfriend, over toward Nathan.

Hey, I dont think thats the best idea, Austin called out, but the girls kept on without acknowledging him.

Leave it alone, honey. Help me gather up the kids, Bonnie said.

Im just gonna go over and remind Angel how tore up she was after that tramp left her.

Theodore Austin Macolli, she scolded, they are all grown woman, even though they dont act like it. What they do is none of your business. Bonnie motioned to the two older children who were jumping up and down a staircase to the second floor. Your business is to help me get the kids home and into bed before we have five whiny, crabby children on our hands.

Austin took one last look at the overweight trio of women that surrounded the lucky artist. Angel was older and did seem to have her life under control. Maybe one last fling with Emily would give her some closure. Austin focused his attention back to his reality and called out, Grab onto Mom, kids. Were gonna leave.

One rambunctious little one grabbed a handful of saddlebag while the other reached a little higher and latched onto a sagging, braless breast. Bonnie recoiled and let out a sharp squeak. Not there darlin. Mommys boobs are really sore. 

As they headed toward the exit, Bonnie turned to Austin, Maybe on the way home we can stop at the market and you can run in for the stuff to make a peanut-butter and bratwurst hoagie. She rubbed the side of her stomach as she imagined the sandwich, Ive been craving one of those all day.


----------

